# Woking Nuffield Part 55



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow - I'm first!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening!

Nice pic ange!!

monkey and Emma we need to agree a meet place to do our trade  

I had thai prawn red curry for tea. Very nice but still a bit peckish  

NVH- my mom got it from Dudley rd in Birmingham. Just head for the ghetto and you'll find someone selling one somewhere   Head for Edgbaston, Handsworth , Erdington anywhere like that. Suggesting Brum only because I know you're heading that way this weekend. Otherwise, wherever you buy your west indian stuff ask the old man in the back of the shop, he'll probably have one knocking about


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

beanie35 said:


> Who is the phantom bubble blower then?!!!





emma74 said:


> Bet the blower is Tracy










I wasn't even logged on   I was at work  

Welcome back Pots - glad your op went well honey

Piglet - Have PM'd ya chicky 

Love to all
Tracy
x

PS - Please please please make your next avator theme pictures of yourselves!!! Would love to "meet" you all!! Come on you lot - be brave!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi guys, 

Piglet, CONGRATULATIONS on your   really pleased for you. 

Pots, Welcome back hun, so glad the op went well. cant belive they drained 9lbs tis incredible it was that big. Really good luck with the ttc lets hope you get lucky. 

Nibbles, really good luck            so hopinh this is your time. 

Tracey, i really would put a pic up of myself if i had any idea how to get the pic from my hand into the computer   now i reckon you have to be clever to do that.  

Hi everyone else, 

Take care Luc


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there

How bout pics of us then as kiddies?? my dad has just sent some to me that he recently found!!!

Piglet - conratulations!!!!   fantastic news hun

Pots - sounds like you've had a rough time  you can finally look forward now though

was atwoking today and start d/reg on 28th - just shopped around for my drugs and saved nearly £300!!


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi girls

Back from the hairdressers and feeling a lot lighter! It's a bit boring to be honest but I'll try to be a bit more adventurous next time  

Welcome back Pots - great news that all went so well.  Bet it's nice to be home 

I don't mind putting a picture up of me but I'm not sure that I'll be able to re-size an image to fit.

Hope you're all enjoying some nice food.  My DH is out tonight but I'm still having roast chicken (all Sho's fault!).


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

At this stage I'd like to point out this theme was meant to be for the whole of February and it is only the 8th today!!!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

sho28 said:


> At this stage I'd like to point out this theme was meant to be for the whole of February and it is only the 8th today!!!


OOOOPS LOL  Have I caused trouble? 

Ang xx


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

oooops me too.....


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

hatster said:


> oooops me too.....


Well..glad I'm not going to get beaten up alone!! lol 

Ang x..........running fast....


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Looks like you are both in trouble with Miss Bossy by name, bossy by nature!    Only kidding Sho, love you really


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

piglet congratulations YAY! well done you      

Pots glad your op went well - here's to a speedy recovery!!

evening all , got my results from the docs - how kind she says she's not doing anymore tests - the nhs has gone above and beyond their duty (what a f***ing joke!) and then charged me 15 quid for a letter that says she reffered me for physio ( for work)    the dr ... a cheery old soul she was ...NOT!

anyway a few more 'high' on the clotting stuff - not worked out what they mean exactly but she said its all normal. Well if it is all *normal * - then why do they have 'ranges' for blood levels and why does it say high .........aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh lets see what mr r says..


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi Alisha
Your GP sounds like an absolute T***er!!! The problem with most GPs is tat they only care about their bonus at the end of the year - its all about money unfortunately.
Hope Mr R helps you out with the results - maybe they are in the higher part of the normal range?  spoke with my GP today and mine are still not back! how long did yours take?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Yes hatster and angie!!!  what a liberty!!!!

Beanie  I can't help it 

Alisha- I think the best thing to do is take your results in and let Mr R interpret them. Your GP obviously doesn't know what the hell is going on  Not very helpful!!

I think I forgot to say that I am at Frimley tomorrow. I've got to go in for some sort of pre op appointment. I'm not really sure what to expect, but I bet its just wee, blood weight and forms   Hopefully I should be back by lunch time and will be able to fill you in.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Ok Im confused    as usual i know...whats this months theme?? 

Emma so did it confirm you did have foot and mouth    Dirt bag  

Have a lovely evening all and I'll catch up with your chat tomorrow after work!

Bendy.xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Bendy ignore those two (and Tracy who actually started all this!!! )  its Little miss and mr men this month. That means the WHOLE of February not just the first week people!!



I'm off to watch CSI in a mo, just on here while I'm waiting for the last possible second to bid on an item on e bay  Love it!!!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hi and bye bendy  

hi hatster well i had them done on 21 dec and they only came back this week .... hope yours don't take too long.. 

sho wishing you all the best for tomorrow   it'll be precedure stuff   hope it goes well though 
good luck with your bid!

Hi tracy that's a lovely piccy of you and yer man  

hi angie howz it going - nice piccy 

better go dp is currently stropping out cause he can't find the cheese grater   i've told him i won't go down till the back door is CLOSED! aaaahhhhhhhhhh what's the betting I find it within 2 seconds of entering the kitchen


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'll bet you you went in the kitchen and put your hand straight on it   They are all the same, they don't know how to look for anything!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening all

Well we just had a quick quisedilla (sp) for dinner, and I even managed a strop doing that    These de-regs are really kickin in now    I had a fit cause dh didn't hold the plate properly when I was dishing it up and a bit of pepperoni fell on the floor   

Sho - thanks for the tip on the dutch pot but don't reckon we're gonna get chance this weekend to go shopping  

Emma - I don't want you to imagine me sh&gging thanks, it was just the spa bit silly billy  

Beanie - see you chickend out then  

Haster - the 28th will be here in no time.

Ang - the docs are crap when it comes to reading results...I'm not bothering with them, just getting them and posting them to WN for MrC to have a read and sort me out.  I'm sure MrR will know best


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Why does my post go before I am ready  

I agree with Sho, this months theme is little miss...so change them back ladies    

bendy - foot and mouth  

Tracey - you stalking us   I've got a great wedding piccie from behind    I'll try and be brave but the ex b&tch might be watching if you know what I mean  

Monkeylove - you was first and that was it


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right then as no one is about, may aswell go and listen to some natal therapy   

Hope you all have a good few days and i'll speak to you on Monday.  Keep safe and be happy


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

ok ok i've done it! 

Hi and bye nvh - those down regs are a b***h arent they


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-Tell me how you got all the prescriptions from woking for all your drugs and where you went to save £300 as i may get my prescription off woking now for my menopur and botty bullets if thats the case  

Tash-Love you   enjoy your spa and wedding safe journey up there  

Alisha-Take them to Mr R he will know what they mean  

Sho-Good luck miss bossy pants with your pre op  

Tracy-We will do the baby pics for March me thinks other wise sho will throw her toys out her pram  

Monkey and Sho-Shall we meet in woking somewhere   what time is starbucks open too    

Bendy-I was joking about the foot and mouth   it was my chlamidia test


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Many thanks for all the good wishes ladies  

I'll do personals tomorrow as I'm off for an early night coz I'm all sleepy  




ps. I had fun doing bubble blowing today...........


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hope you have a great weekend Tash.  Enjoy the spa.  By the way, of course I chickened out, I'm scared of Little Miss Bossy.   

Good luck for tomorrow Sho.  Hope it's a worthwhile trip - one step closer and all that.

Little Miss it is for February.  Time seems to be going so slow as it feels like I've been little Miss Helpful for ages  

Night night Piglet.


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Emma - have sent you a pm


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Hatster

Sorry to be a pain but any chance you could PM me too?  Although I am supposed to start on Tuesday so have probably left it too late for d/r anyway

Thank you x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm kinda guessing I may be the first one up this morning. DH had to get up at 5.15am   and I've never been any good at staying in bed when he has to get up so I've been up since then too.....even got a fruit cake in the oven as I sit here typing!  
Still it's good to get up and get on as I have to go into London today 

I hope you all have good days. Felt bloomin cold out there when I said goodbye to dh so i hope you all have safe journeys this morning wherever you are going.....probably best to stay tucked up in bed if you can!  

Ho hum.....just thought I'd pop and and say Hello....so I guess as I've now said it I'd better find something else to do!
lol
Minow x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

sorry been AWOL for a few weeks   Have been struggling to be honest but I think   I am getting there. Hubby is back to work today after over 2 weeks so I suspect being left on my own to get on with things will force me to be more organised   

Hope you are all well and aplogise again for not been able to keep track where you all are but wishing you all well  

lots of love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning all!

just thought I'd pop on before I face the cold cold weather on the way to Frimley. I'm hoping I won't have to be there too long. I hate that waiting room, full of pregnant women getting growth scans  

Minow- enjoy your fruit cake, and london!

Cheesy- don't worry about being awol, I'd rather cuddle my baby than talk to this lot as well   Seriously, I think we can all understand that you have other priorities, I think its lovely that you still try and get on to talk to us and fill us in on N'eve's progess x

Well, I've decided to try a new diet. usually I just watch what I eat and exercise and it drops off, but it isn't  I suspect its something to do with getting older  So I'm going to have a go at the GI diet. I'll let you know how it goes. I can't really start it properly til Monday when I do the big shop, but I will try to follow the principles til then  Made myself some very healthy tastelss muffins last night so I would have a descent breakfast. They took so long to chew, they must have been good for me 

Got to go now, catch you girls later


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

sho28 said:


> Bendy ignore those two (and Tracy who actually started all this!!! ) its Little miss and mr men this month. That means the WHOLE of February not just the first week people!!


Aw sorry Sho - I did say "a suggestion for your NEXT avator theme" - I meant next month though - honest I did! Please don't beat me up


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

OMG!!!! I've been to Frimley and come back and there has only been one post  Whats going on!!!??

Tracy  

Well as predicted I left Frimley practically in tears! I absolutely hate that waiting room. Big bellies everywhere. The nurse I saw was about 6 months pregnant as well  Great talking about your infertility problems with someone who clearly hasn't got any! Then I had to hang around for the registra in the scan waiting bit, sandwiched between three women all huge and one in pain and seemed to be going into labour..... GREAT! Then you go into the registra who obviously doesn't know your history and is skim reading the notes as she goes, and getting it wrong. So frustrating. I know they have to learn, but why do they have to learn on me? As usualy I ended up having to intervene and put her out of her misery before she got anything else wrong.

Anyway, I've got loads of cooking to do tomorrow so I need to go out and get some ingredients. i might  rustle up some soup a well for dh. He is currently on a very cold parade square and will no doubt be freezing and knackered when he gets in bless him. 

Ta ta


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Morning all,

*Sho*, I know exactly what you mean!!
The amount of times I've sat in that waiting room at Frimley thinking....one day, I'll be sat here for the RIGHT reason!!
The worst time was after my Hy-Co-Sy (which I think they now give you a General for, but I was awake and not even sedated!!) I remained strong all the way through, walked back to that department afterwards to book another appointment and just burst into tears at the reception desk!!!...I was whisked away with tea and biscuits and told a lot of women do that after that procedure as its kinda delayed shock!!! (Well blooming do it under general anesthetic then if its that common!!!) grrrrrrrr

Anyway I know what you mean Sho!!

A bit of news from me, I was woken up, at 11.00 (as I didn't sleep very well last night) by a very exciting phone call!! (I hope I didn't sound too sleepy and incoherent on phone!!!) 
I have a job interview for the job I have wanted for ages!! (but only just bothered to get my CV to them!!) They are very interested in my CV and would like to see me!! yayyyyyyyy!!

I decided a few weeks back after my failed ICSI that I can no longer 'hang on' at work in an unsuitable job, year in, year out due to future tx and full maternity leave!! I can no longer put my life on hold!!
However.......I'M SCARED NOW!!!! lol....after the initial excitement subsided I then thought SH#T, I may actually GET this job!!!! my nx tx is due beginning of March, what'll I do if they offer me the job!! (then I thought I could just say I have leave booked and we were going away). Anyway, regardless I'm NOT putting things on hold anymore. Tis just a bit scary now, lol.

Sorry for ranting and waffling, , I haven't had a chance to tell DH yet, so I am kinda offloading my news here!!!! Just humour me 

Have a good day all.

Love Angie xxxxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ange that is absolutely brilliant  I remember you saying you wanted out of your job. You're so right there is no point putting your life on hold. I did for the first year and a half of this until I realised that unfortunately there is a very real possibliblity that I could be one of thoe few women that never achieve a pregnancy. So at the end of it all do I want to be totally dissatisfied with my life AND  be childless, or be childless and be able to carry on with my life and be reasonably happy with the rest of it. After giving up my joob I can now say that if the worst came to the worst I will be able to live my life. There's nothing worse than being traped in a job that you hate. You have SO done the right thing. I am so glad you have got an interview...NOW GO GET EM!!! 

As it goes I too had the HYCOSY with out sedation...twice! The first time I had a registra fannying around down there for ages and failing to get the catheter through the cervix. It was taking ages and I started to feint. Eventually I demanded that he get the consultant and she did it. I was fine then until I stood up and vomitted all over the room   that'll teach you!! Apparently it is quite common to have a reaction to the HYCOSY. I was alright the second time because I made sure the consultant did it straight off!! Much quicker and less painful. ITs a gut wrenching pain isn't it! Anyway, I doubt I'll have to have another one of those after next week 

Off out now to get my ingredients


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Am really sorry i havent been on hear for a few days.
BBpiglet...i am so pleased for you, Emma text me your wonderful news i bet DH is beaming from ear to ear. Have you told your sons yet?
Wont be on later as out with a friend for dinner, well if i can call her that, she is one of those friends who kind of gave up on me when she had her 2 kids. I was hoping i could tell her a few home truths but her friend is coming as well.
Have to go now
Love you all
xxxxxxx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all - wish I didn;t have to work today. It's far too cold and I wanted to be at home on the sofa keeping warm instead!

Emma and Sho - re meeting up on Tuesday. 7pm in Woking works best for me - will Starbucks still be open then? Sho - sorry that your trip to Frimley was upsetting. 

Angie - great news about your interview. Really hope that you get the job - I think we all now that we can't put life on hold waiting for our babies to arrive. It's too depressing!

Hi Cheesy - good to hear from you. Have you posted a picture of your dd yet?

Hi Minow (far too early a start for a day like today!), Ali and Miss TC. 

Where's everyone else?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hiya

Sorry been awole for 24 hours I went to the Dentist and then everything has been manic since this is the 1st time I got a chance to get on line.

Welcome back Pots glad to hear all went well, and wish you a speedy recovery.

Oskira am I right in thinking your scan is on the 26th Feb then?
Piglet when is your scan booked for?

I have a couple of spare Menopur that I will be happy to sell cheap after the 20th Feb as long as my scan is all ok.

I think I will also have some extra Cyclogests too as I think I have more than needed to 12 weeks am I right in thinking I stop taking them then?

Who keeps playing with the bubbles I reckon it is Emma as she had just over2000 at the start of this and now has loads


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Monkey- I will try and find out what time it closes and get back to you. I think Emma wants to meet there as well. I will investigate!

KT- I've got a house full of cyclogest!! Bought a whole 12 weeks worth when I thought I had gotten pregnant on my FET  Oh well!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

What the hells going on? why is it so quiet?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Its annoying isnt it, as you also dont want to sell them on if you are going to need them yourself.

However I am sure you are going to be using them in a couple of months - dont forget to collect the first lot (32) as they are included within the price of tx. - we have to get our monies worth dont we!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi all

Ali-Try and have a good evening tonight

Monkey and Sho-Starbucks in woking sounds good...not sure if they open then though 

Kate-What did you have done at the dentist  

Sho-So everything is set for next week is it  

Angie-Well done honey, i sayd go for it anyway ...thats when your most likely to fall pg anyway  

Hello to everyone else
Sorry i have been to Crawley to put together a tendor and now im back in Croydon...off home about 3ish me reckons  

Cheesy-Concentrate on little N'eve she is more important than us, cant wait to see her


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi emma- I think we are all set yes  I know that I will definitely have to stay in over night which is a bit of a bummer. I will need to get organised on Tuesday for that. the registra had nothing to tell me really because obviously they don't know what they are going to find. There is nothing on my previous tests that confirms a tubal problem so I might lose both tubes, I might lose one, I might lose none..who knows


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I've tried to have a look on the Starbucks website and its not even showing up the one we went to  The actual Peacock centre shuts at 6 so its probably not looking good. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mmmmm not sure where to meet then


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

sho28 said:


> As it goes I too had the HYCOSY with out sedation...twice! The first time I had a registra fannying around down there for ages and failing to get the catheter through the cervix. It was taking ages and I started to feint. Eventually I demanded that he get the consultant and she did it. I was fine then until I stood up and vomitted all over the room   that'll teach you!! Apparently it is quite common to have a reaction to the HYCOSY. I was alright the second time because I made sure the consultant did it straight off!! Much quicker and less painful. ITs a gut wrenching pain isn't it! Anyway, I doubt I'll have to have another one of those after next week


*Sho*, a similar thing happened to me. I think he was also a registrar (and quite a young good looking one at that, which made it worse!) He got it all in place and then disslodged the balloon thing they put in to open your cervix, so had to do it twice. He was very nice and very gentle so that bit was ok, but it's when they run the liquid through that it hurts doesn't it. A friend of mine said that in a lot of hospitals they have stopped doing that procedure without sedation, well they obviously think that women in our area are hard/tough birds!!! lol 

Hope your cooking is going well, I'm off to make soup as well now as it happens.

Catch you all later

Ang xxx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Afternoon all

My my isnt it quiet  

Sho- sorry you were subjected to that today matey, I feel your pain!   good luck on the new diet!  

Angie- good on ya, you go for it, I know exactly how you feel limbo land is pants, I may take a leaf out of your book and sort my career out, I am slowly going nowhere atm!  

Tash- hope your having a lovely relaxing time! nugde nudge wink wink!

Em's- you ok love? 

Ali- have a lovely evening well the best you can, tell her anyway   and thanks for the pm  

As for me a sh**ty day at work today one of the little boys was running with a buggy bumped into the book box and flew over the top smashing his head open on the door frame and was whizzed off to hospital in an ambulance, I know he will be fine but its so scary and it shakes you up  

Hi to monkey, KT,Piglet, Minow, barney, Myra,Karen,Hatster,Luc and everyone I missed happy Friday


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Bloody kids who would have them eh   hope your ok my love


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi ladies

Sho - sorry that you had a miserable time at the hospital    

Angie - can only agree with the others - go for it girl....!!

Gill - poor little boy and poor you getting a horrible fright

Hello to Emma, Kate and Monkeylove as well

Just got back from Woking - saw Linda who was really nice and went through the injections again, so I'm back home with needles, drugs and feeling a lot more confident about the injecting.  I decided to get the Burselin from Woking this time purely because I left it so late, but will definately ring round next time.  The pharmasist said they will invoice - any idea how much they charge for 2x 5.5 bottles (I've lost my price list and forgot to get another).

Well I'm off for a curry tonight to celebrate my friends birthday.  Not much else planned for the rest of the weekend.  Anyone doing anything nice?


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

hi everyone,

thankyou everyone for your kind support for my poorly tum!!! i'm now feeling a lot better.(i was out building a snowman yesterday with my nephew)

*Sho* - i'm so sorry for the horror story, honestly it's not that bad, mr.r did say though that the more you have the longer it takes to heal etc, i remember on my first one i was fine on day 2, altough i must warn you on about day 2-3, dont stand too close to anyone the smell from my belly button is awful!!!!!!!!!! even though i'm cleaning it everyday. they now stitch it and put a glue on top so you can't really clean it properly!!!! my DH says i smell like a foot!!!! he he.

i hope i haven't freaked you out again (or that i'm to late and youve already had it!!!)

love saz.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hello All 

Just back from WN having collected more bum bullets to keep me going until my scan on 27th. 

Hope everyone's having a good day.

Back to work on Monday for me


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

I've come over really tired so I'm off for forty winks before I start dinner. 

Catch u later


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

hi everyone

Karen - I think my Buserelin was about £38 from Woking. I did ring around for prices and Woking came in cheapest for me overall. Their Gonal-F was quite a bit cheaper than anywhere else. I was surprised actually

Sho - Dont listem to Saz! I have had 5 laps and have never had a stinky belly button! I did find the last two I took longer to recover but put that down to the fact that I am older. (much older  ) I hope everything goes well....

KTX - hello! Yip scan is booked is 27th. First hcg levels look fine too fingers crossed everything is on track. How are you doing? Got rid of those plasterers yet?

Ange - great news about a new job. It is so important to enjoy your job. 

Minow - wow -   cake in the oven by 6.30am.  

Bye

Os


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- leave it with me  I'll think of something

Saz   I think I'm just going to skip over your posts from now on  bloody hell!  I'm hoping this will be the frist and the last frankly!  Glad you are recovering though 

Os- did you have a blood test then? Come on we like to know the levels 

Well dh is up at 5:30 am tomorrow. He's got a brass band competition in Yeovil to go to. honestly its like Brassed Off in this house  God knows when he'll be back as well. I've got loads of baking to do anyway so I'll be occupied with that. Not allowed to eat that stuff on my new GI diet though


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

Brassed Off was a great movie - DH and I watched it a few weeks ago. So what instrument does your DH play, Sho? Levels were 249. Nurse seemed to think this fine but we will see after the second test on Mon.


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi Os 

What times your scan booked for? It would ne funny if we're both there at the same time   Mines 0940. How many embies did you have put back hun?

Brassed off is one of my fav movies of all time, along with Saving Grace


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello Piglet 

Think my scan is a bit later - will check as it would be nice to say hello in person. (I wrote it down somewhere but I have been a bit scatty this week!). I had 2 embies put back. What about you?

What is Saving Grace about? Dont think I have heard of it ?

How are things for you? Any pregnancy symptoms yet? Did you tell your boys today?

Os


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Somewhere for coffee though as im mad busy next week and skint  

Oskira-My levels were around that and i was pg with twins so watch out lady  

Pig-Im glad your going to work as then you can chat on here more  

Karen-Hatster saved £200 on her menopur so im calling woking on monday to get my prescription for my menopur


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi Os

My boys are all fine about it and have been asking all sorts of things as treatment progressed. The middle one wants a sister and the youngest wants another brother so I said I'll see what I can do  Everyones been really pleased for us which is great - I expect your family are too, or haven't you said anything yet? Why did you have a blood test?  Nothing was said to me about one so I feel left out and unloved    Are you feeling ok and have you got any symptoms yet?

I also had 2 embies put back and they're known as Elmo and Ziggy - the boys idea, not mine   I don't have any symptoms apart from lots of poos and farts, so no change there  

Saving Grace is about a widow growing 'pot' plants to pay the massive debt her husband left when he dies. Personally I pmsl everytime I watch it ( the 2 ladies behind the counter in the shop is one scene to watch out for) and although it may be a slightly dodgy topic, I've showed it to my rather straight laced parents and they enjoyed it, so it can't be bad ! Its well worth a look. It has Brenda Blethen, Craig someone ('you're Scottish!') and Martin Clunes in it, plus Emma Thompsons mum, Philidia Law who is brilliant with the other actress she plays most of her scenes with, who's name escapes me. I can't recommend it highly enough for a light hearted easy watch while drinking wine type movie.

Emma - I don't know if I will be able to come on here more as the boss is clamping down  Its worth shopping around for Menopr as we paid almost a grand for lil sis's stash


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bloody boss who does he think he is


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Dunno - he needs a poker shoved up his   I will try to come on a lunchtimes though, as we now put our work aside, have our pc's on something casual with our lunch in front of us, so he gets the message we're having a break. Even so, he still ignores all these hints, comes over waving work and starts going on about things work related. This is the down side of being in a small office with not many people and no separate room for breaks. Luckily, its in the middle of the countryside, so I get to take Pennydog a couple or 3 days a week and take her out to chase rabbits and pheasants, and I can take a breather.

I'm very glad I took my 2WW off, or I'd have been so stressed


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

pennydog should sh*t all over the office by his desk


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

so should I


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

should of known that was coming


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Just noticed that there's a programme on TV tonight, the Trevor MacDonald one at 8pm on ITV about the dangers of buying medicines online - is that likely to be relevant to anyone here and worth a look?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhh not sure honey, hatster got hers from a chemist me thinks


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

BBpiglet7 said:


> I don't have any symptoms apart from lots of poos and farts, so no change there


   piglet you are such a little piglet!  Here is your perfect smilie


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Might have known you'd be lurking, Miss     

Did you have a fun day at work?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tracy-You tell her go on   

Im off now ladies have a great weekend what ever you are up too


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Have a good un Emma and good luck with the d/reg


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Work was the same old same old hun - so busy the days go by in a flash, which can only be a good thing  

I am so happy for you hunnie, how did your sister react to the BFP?  Bet she is over the moon for ya!!!

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

yeah, shes very pleased and so's her DH, bless him, he's been left out in the cold during all of this but he's such a nice guy. DH and I plan to go up to visit them when its not so damn cold up in sunny scottie land.

Strange though, no one seemed to believe it when I was talking to them yesterday. I'd had 5 tests and still they waited until this morning to get excited about it and there was me bouncing around wondering why they were reserved


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Would have been a bugger if todays had come back negative though   I suppose they all needed the 'official' seal of approval  

I thought I could stop shoving things up my   but I have to keep going   Pass the marigolds..............and the shoe horn.........


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Ooooh the joys of Cyclogest       Dare I ask - back or front?


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

oh definately back, but i have be sure I don't pebble dash the person standing behind me   and i get to spell the word "sphincter"   I suggested to my youngest that he teach it to the infants in his work experience school as Word of the Day, but he told me off


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

I mentioned that the botty bombs could also be planted in the lady garden if we preferred, and at that point I think he decided that was TMI, although I don't know why.............


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

I have a friend who lives in your part of the world and she's an infant school teacher, and tells me that the kids are ' daft as carrots' 

Are carrots daft oop norrrfffffff?


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

never heard that one hun - daft as carrots?  we have "daft aporth"  but not daft carrots   

Where in my part of the world is she hun


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

She lives in County Durham but  I guess her vegetables just aren't as sophisticated as ours


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

You must be off   people wot say    stuff, not polite loike moi   so I'll say   and have a good weekend


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Pots, I'm here although just on my way out.  How are you feeling?

Hi Piglet - so glad you got the official BFP - brilliant news  

Emma - will definately be more organised and pick up the prescription for the menopur earlier so I can go where Hamster went.  Will they still show me how to mix it etc at Woking?  Happy jabbing tomorrow anyway  

Evening Miss TC  

Well, better be off.  Have a good weekend everyone x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-yes they will give your instructions on a sheet and also demonstrate 

Pots-I missed you have a good weekend honey


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Morning ladies
What a miserable Sat, was planning on going for a long walk but i think chilling out on the sofa with a good Martina Cole back sounds better. May take a trip to the new Asda in Hounslow, its massive and they have some really nice clothes....not that i have any money.
Meal out was ok, I was so looking forward to a large glass of wine, as usual she chatted about her kids and other peoples kids and friends that were trying for kids etc etc......i just kept changing the subject and i think she got the message in the end.
Got my IVF companion CD this morning, looking forward to using it....anyone used it? Questions...What time of day did you use it and how long does track 2 last, when should i listen to track 1.?
Hope you are all ok
Sorry no personals as i need to read all your previous posts.
Love ya all xxxxxx


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Morning all

*Ali* - I agree the weather is pants isn't it? Not looking forward to taking the dog out and then off to Sainsburys as we have friends coming over for dinner tonight. Really just want to chill out on the sofa like you!  I got my Hypno CD this week too but I didn't get the IVF one so can't help with when you listen to it, sorry. Have listened to mine and I did find it v relaxing so will try and listen to it 2/3 times a week as it suggests.

*Sho* - Made me remember all our trips to FPH and feeling the same way as you. Not nice is it. We saw so many registrars that didn't have a clue and finally we had had enough and had a major strop and saw Mr R there - it was so nice to have someone who could answer all our questions (even if the answers weren't always what we wanted to hear!). I also had a Hycosy without sedation there. They said it might be a little uncomfortable...ha, understatement of the year! 

*Karen * - Good luck with your jabbing! Listened to your CD yet?

*Cheesy* - Nice to hear from you. Don't worry about not being on, we all understand that you must have your hands full! 

Must go and take the dog out, in the rain! Have a great weekend everyone. xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

What a cr**py old day it is  

Morning Ali- bless you for enduring your night out, there is proberly nothing I hate more than a Friday night out with my mates with kids, politely nodding as they swap birthing stories!   I wish I was brave enough to say "pass the salt, I'll rub it in myself ta" but I wouldnt dare be so insensitive  

I need to shower dh shook the HP bottle and the lid wasnt on properly, guess who is wearing it?   add that to my evil wine head, and nasty AF, saturday is feeling fine! NOT!  

Morning barney   can you pm the details of this CD please, I have one but its not related specifically to IVF!

Emma my keyboard is working again now, so I can finish my sentence, come on GET UP you lazy b**ger!


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Gill * - Have PMd you hon. Sorry your Saturday has not got off to a great start. I also hate those converstaions with friends. It is so hard as I have said to some of my friends that know about our situation that I don't want them to be funny about things and want them to treat us normally, if you know what I mean but that does not mean listening to baby talk all night does it?  I think some people can be so insensitive and it can really spoil a night out can't it? Grrrrr


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Morning Gill and Barney,
Gill...i can smell you from hear get in that shower  What r u up to today??
Barney...hope u dont get too wet walking the dog, have a good weekend.
xxxxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Ok need to have a shower too as i stink of **** cos insensitive friend was smoking!!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks Barney   have pm'd ya right back!

Ali- ooo smelly nelly go and wash   at once, I am mainly feeling sorry for myself today! no only kidding I am popping into town, have some quotes to drop off for dh locally and getting excited cos we are going to see Riverdance in Poole tom!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

had to post! I have never seen Woking Nuffield so far down the page before - where is everyone today?  

*Ali * - I love Martina Cole books - which one you reading at the mo?? I have just finished Graft

Hope you are all ok. It's miserable and wet here - had some lovely snow this morning but now sleety rain has washed it all away and it's just grey, wet, miserable and cold 

We off to Morrisons soon - wooooh how exciting eh? My life is just full of lovely things!! 

Love to all
Tracy
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Afternoon All

Ali-Have a good day reading your book you lucky devil   i listen to the ivf companion at bed time as that is the only chance i get   you listen to track 1 only the once then track 2 is around 30mins me thinks and you listen to that everyday until e/t when you listen to track 3

Tracy-Have fun in Morrisons i have to pop to tesco or sainsbury's later with d/f to pick up a couple of bits good excuse for a starbucks me thinks  

Barney-The ttc one is good i listened to that last year


Gill-Have a nice time tomorrow at riverdance love you lots  

Well 1st jab tonight and cant bloody wait


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks Barney.  Yep listened to the night before last.  Was definatley quite relaxing although one bit made me laugh which I don't think was the desired effect.  Will definately give it a go.  Have sent you a PM.

Ali - It suggests that if possible you use it some other time, other than before you go to bed, but like Emma that's the only chance I really get.  I was out friends last night, one of which is pregnant with her second, so there was plenty of baby talk    

Gill - would love to be a fly on the wall if you did say that about the salt    Have fun at Riverdance

Hi Emma and Miss TC.  Good luck with the jab tonight Emma.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

Just in from work and am fighting against going for a snooze as have been up since 4am (well most of the night actually as couldn't sleep!!

Hope yr all well and having a good weekend.

Love Ang xx


----------



## cloud (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi all
Thought i'd join after reading some of your stories.
I'm with nibbles here, I had my FET on 7th, testing on 21st. I had a 7 and 5 cell replaced, neither of these had lost any cells after thawing which is great news (I hope!)
This is our last chance, on tx number 6, can't go through any more.
Congrats to the girls with recent BFP's. Well done.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

just popped in to say hello    but doesnt seem many are around you must be out enjoying yourselves  

Well I am having a glass of wine whilst hubby is watching and now debating with a mate over the rugby  

Managed to get some housework done today so quite pleased with myself  

Gill, I am sorry to see it didnt work honey loadsa luck for next time    

Hello to all the "new" ladies  

Thanks for the PM Liz 
Hows it going Emma
and love to all the special ladies and I am sorry I havent managed to keep in touch as much as I would like to, guess I am not as organised as I thought or perhaps I am better at other things   

love
cheesyb
xx

p.s hows Elly these days


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Honey missing you soooo much   how is that little angel doing   glad your managing to get into a rountine and that you are hopefully enjoying a nice glass of wine   

Cloud-Welcome to the thread honey good luck   i will blow you some bubbles ending in a lucky 7  

Kate-You know what im going to say dont you  

Well just got back from sainsburys after buying my lamb shanks to cook for valentines  
And had a vanilla decaff latte and a piece of passion carrot cake


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

YO!

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend 

Don't seem to be feeling much better  but DH thinks i would be bruised and sore for a while so i hope he's right and i haven't got an infection 

Um Emma, when you say your birthday is next Saturday does that mean not today 

I'm in a dilema trying to decide between Reflexology and Acupuncture  Any advice? 

Hi Cheesy, nice to hear from you. Have we seen any photos yet? 

Hi to everyone else, you know who you are


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Emma....good luck with your jab, its gonna be mental on here with u and tash dreg and stimming together.
Tracy...i am reading The LadyKiller, its the 3rd book this month i just cant put them down.
Pots...Sorry to hear your feeling poo, take it easy hun, I love Accu but never had reflexology so not much help really.
Cheesy...when r we going to see some photos of Neve, we do miss u   
Emma...vanilla decaff latte sounds yummy and cake as well u naughty girl  
Hi Angie and Karen....so u had to endure baby talk as well

[quote author=gill5164 
I wish I was brave enough to say "pass the salt, I'll rub it in myself ta" but I wouldnt dare be so insensitive


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

evening all 
just thought i'd pop on and say

hi cheesy nice to hear from you, i expect your little one's keeping you busy ,, how nice to be able to have a glass of vino again   enjoy!

hi barney howz you been a while since we've spoke ..glad you had a day off thurs too -- it was wonderful wasn't it   is the cd worth a go? how long does it go on for and do you play it at bedtime? don't know if dp would put up with it  

hi em mmmee love lamb shanks ... slow roasted with red wine and oninon sauce  
we've got some too for next weekend... back to jabbing have a good jab  

welcome cloud blow you some bubbles too... wooah you've had a lot of tx.. are they all at woking? wishing you all the best and hope this is the one for you    

hi angie i couldn't sleep last night either cause fell asleep in the evening   don't do it!!

hi karen how ya doin?

tracy hope morrisons was worth it on a sat, never bother going to tesco  round here as they've always run out of everything   hope it was fruitful anyhowz  

hi ali and gill hope you're alright have a good evening

had a hard day digging on the allotment in the rain - but its getting there   
right i've got to get ready now off out for a bite with the clan (familly) see ya x


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Ooh PS Welcome Cloud  

Thanks Ali for the kind words and advice about Acu   

Emma- The madness starts again tonight then   I am wishing you so so so much luck for this cycle Hun and i really truly hope Mr S's pills help do the trick  

Will you come and teach me how to jab when it's my turn?   I'm scared already    

Love to everyone 

xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Yo!   im not sure im bothering with acup this time around as i have got a bfp and a bfn with it so im not too sure    reflexology is lovely but i think you have to avoid when you are stimming why dont you ask on the complimetary therapy board  

Alisha-MMMMMmmm me love lamb shanks too   will be slow cooking them with wine and veg in the oven for a few hours   what u growing on your allotment anything nice  

Ali-I wouldnt be able to say that either Gill makes me laugh with her outbursts  

Well im a jab done and so far so good..wait till next week though


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Evening all

Ali that spider email is rank, I nearly chucked, dh ran upstairs to see if I was ok cos I screamed! 

Em's you still there poppit?   in Tesco/s they have a his n hers valentines crackers with napkins and table confetti and little candles toooo for £2.77 they are really sweet, get some, get some , get some!  back on the rollercoaster matey?   everything crossed for ya hun    

Karen- thanks for your pm's you are lovely  

This is how I cheered myself up this morning ready......... whilst at the traffic lights, I gave random people who looked at me, really really really bad evil's and then just turned my head in a really disgusted manner chuckling to myself! not for any particular reason just because I felt like it   when I told dh what I had done, he was appauled, he thinks Ive finally lost it    but Im not the least bit bothered cos it cheered me up no end


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Im still here d/f cooking my dinner     what are you like giving people evils you chav   might have to go to tesco's then   what you cooking valentines


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Gill....u do make me laugh....wouldnt wont to get on the wrong side of u, that spider email was horrible i sent it to tash and Emma as well. I couldnt believe she ate it, it was so big and it had claws, i was screaming as well.
Emma...glad your jab went ok, have u started taking your other meds as well.
Alisha....working on the allottment in this weather thats committment for u or is it madness 
Cloud ....hope this cycle is the one, your frosties sound good, i am starting no 5 in a few weeks although i dont really count my abandoned cycle but Mr R does...so hoping 2007 is a good year for all us Woking girls.
Well asda had some real bargains , shame i walked there could only carry food for dinner tomorrow, roast beef and yorkshires. Now i know u will all laugh cos u are all wonderful cooks but i bought some fresh parsnips and wondered if anyone can give me some tips on cooking the perfect roast parsnip. I read somewhere that honey on them tastes good.
Ok u can stop laughing know   
xxxxxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

morning whoopps left the computer on last night 

got to get my  down to the allotment asap before the rain cometh  we're moving our allotment from a small half plot to a full size one and its got to be done by next weekend. got loads of stuff to move ...  hey ho onwards and outwards

just popped on to say hi *pots *  missed you some how last night sorry  i was in a rush...oohh hope you're feeling a bit better today and that you got some shut eye in the end. yeah we do that to our parsnips too  had a carvery last night (its easy with my brothers kids) it was quite yummy avoided the turkey though 

emma i'm growing on me allotment oooohhh arrrreeee i've got some spring cabbage and kale and leeks at the moment and its a case of what aren't we going to grow... pink fir apples er...everything actually Jerusalem artichokes... kohl rabi that kind of stuff plus the usual stuff ...wished you'd never asked now ! hey! 

gill what are you like....i'm shocked at you mrs, i shall always think of you when i see someone doing that now  you've probably given them people real complexes all evening ... very 

nice and sunny so must go....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Ali-Yummy bet that roast was lovely i normally just stick mine in with the roast potatoes with some all purpose seasoning  

Alisha-Have fun today....that thunder woke me up last night i thought it was a bomb  

When is tash back i miss her


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Emma* - How is the jabbing going? No idea when Tash is back, quiet without her.

*Alisha* - Hi hun. Good to hear from you. The CD is good, very relaxing. Think it goes on for about 30 mins, not sure. I try and listen to it before bedtime as they say it is best not to do it last thing at night if you can help it. PM me if you want to know any more.

*Gill* -  loving the random evils!!!!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Where have you ladies got the CD from??

Hope everyone is well, was just lurking to see how you all were.  Enjoy Sunday!

Love Bendy.x


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Bendy CD is from

http://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/1676/93841.html

PM if you want more info!

/links


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Did you order from the site? I think im going to give that a go!

Thanks Barney!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Afternoon Ladies

Bendy-It does relax you honey and last time i listened to it i got a bfp 
Hope your looking forward to starting again lady  

Barney-Last nights jab was fine thanks 

I have had an arguement with d/f he has fu*$ed off out   all i asked him to do was clean the hob and hoover the stairs while i went out to get the fruit and veg for the week   i dont think the hormones have kicked in yet ....must be him then


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Thats excellent news dont let Sho and Angie hear you other wise you will be for it


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

barney i'll pm you in a bit   hey when you startting again then?

emma hope your df calms down soon... mines the same if i ask him to give the downstairs a dust whist i do the upstairs he makes such a fuss...   maybe a little early for the dregging s/e  

hi bendy  wow a couple of days till you start again   

afternoon pots you lucky thing with loosing all that weight .. well done you ! 

well i've come back for a spot of lunch (dp's dahl and spinach) yum and cause i bent over at the allotment and split my trousers from my   to my knee       slightly embarrasing and had to wrap a coat around me walking to the car


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

obviously still need to lose abit more weight


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

pots i'm not hurt my trousers were split from my **** to my knee!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-well Sho on her trampette and Angie on her treadmill   and you have a cyst removed  

Alisha-pmsl i cant believe that happened, i hope you drove to the allotment


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

right got a bigger pair of trousers on now     ...back i go see ya later


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-I hope your wearing nice knickers


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Pots...i ordered my IVF companion CD directly from the natalhypnotherapy site and it arrived in 2 days.
Be back later my mum wants to check her email...she has a poorly PC   
xxxxxxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

emma74 said:


> Pots-well Sho on her trampette and Angie on her treadmill  and you have a cyst removed


LOL Emma, yeh, Angie on her treadmill that she's been on 4times so far!!!!! (I need a huge kick up the **** I do, and eating rubbish and hanging things on the treadmill!!!! with only one month till my nx tx too!!!

Hope you're all having a good weekend.

luv Angie xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Afternoon all!

Back from town. We went in for some brekkie at tootsies. I was good and stuck to my GI diet which is really easy to stick to actually. Ihad fruit museli and yoghurt and some brown toast. It wasreally nice, Much nicer than I thought it would be. Itw orking already. I've lost a couple of pounds. Nothing major yet though but I've only been doing it since Friday 

after that we went and bought me a new dressing gown and a tracksuit for hospital. I thought I'd better get something comfortable to leave the place in. I'm hoping I'll only be in one night, but I don't want to be looking like some kind of tramp. I needed a new dressing gown anyway. La senza reduced £30 to £15 so uite a bargain  

Gill- you're lucky you made it home doing that to people. You wanna watch someone doesn't get out their car and smash you in because they too are in a bad mood. They might go home and say to their dh " I feel much better, this woman was giving me filthy looks and the lights so I smashed her face in, but I don't care because I feel much better now" 

ange- get on your treadmill you!! I even bought some pink little weights to use on my trampoline so I don't have to use my tins of chick peas anymore 

Emma- God I didn't realise youwere back to the jabbing so soon  Good luck with that honey.

I think NVH is in the Midlands at a Wedding  Have I remembered that right ?

Clouds-  Welcome. 6 goes!!!  i admire your strength honey. This could well be our last go as well (When it finaly comes round)

cheesy- good on you for getting so organised 

Pots- that cycst must have been really weighing you down honey. you poor thing. I bet you feel right sexy now you've got rid of the thing. I think your dh is right as well, that you're stilll just really bruised and recovering from it all. It was really big, it must have been shoving your organs out the way and they are probably just trying to get back into the right place again 
Hope you feel better soon 

Hi to evryone else. Hope you're all having good weekends


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Good on you for sticking to the GI diet   also i cant make tuesday evening as im mad busy at the moment could i possibly (pretty please) meet you at woking nuffield at 4pm   sorry im running around like a headless chicken at the moment    and its not a pretty site  

Angie-Get yourself on that treadmill now


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Was there ever an alternative date mentioned for meeting up again or has that gone by the wayside atm? Would be good to catch up in person again as I can never make the mini get togethers during the week.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im going to get that Cd thingy............ tomorrow i'll order it.

Emys how was the jab?  I CAN'T wait to start again!  Hopefully it will be third time lucky with some sticky beanies

   What you all up to Valentines 

Pots will you always get new cyst?    I hope not this time!

 Whos meeting up when and where?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Barney-I thought we gave up one because it would be nice to see the wildcats when their ready and two nobody could agree on dates  

Bendy-no meet up at the moment im buying some valentine cakes off of Sho


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma  right don't really know what to do now. There's no reason why I can't meet you at 4, Monkey is that at all possible for you, or shall we come up with something else. Monkey pm me your address, I've got a feeling it might be easier for me to drop them off to you 

Sands do coffe by the way. Iw as thinking of there for a meeting place as Peacocks shut at 6. Sands has a wine bar type thing. Thought we could meet there as its only about 5 mins from WN and you don't have to pay to park  

Pots- sorry you're feeling a bit low about things. I'm sure you'll pick up once you get on the tx wheel.

Barney- Emma has basically summed up the meeting problems, but if you wanted to meet for a coffee at the weekend or something, that would be great


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Sorry honey, i would say to post them and i will send a cheque if it is easier for you honey   sorry


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Sho...how you doin, not long to go till your op. I keep missing you on here.    Bet u have been really busy baking for V Day...you r so clever.
Well Roast went well and the parsnips were delicious. Could eat it again  
Tash...hope youre having agreat time, how r u managing without alcohol, miss u  
Elly and Chris.......hope you guys are ok, think of u often  
Pots......wish my DH would take me away for a romantic weekend, i expect it will be takeaway and a footie match for me on Wed.  
Bendy...was the IVF companion CD cheaper off Amazon, cant believe it takes that long to arrive, I am really looking forward to using mine. 
Barney...hi, would be great to all meet up again
Angie.....i have just removed all the clothes hanging off the clothes horse..sorry i mean treadmill, its been folded up since Dec and DH wont sell it


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Evening all!

Been busy here...well here and there and everywhere...don't seem to be in one place long enough to call it here at the moment! Hope you've all had good weekends. Valentine's day is on hold here as i have to drive to Devon for gigs wed and thur   oh and then I reckon af will arrive so will wait till she's been and gone before we celebrate  

Sho, scatter brain that i am i can't remember when the day is but hope all goes well.

COmpletely forgotten everything else i was going to say (had friends round for dinner and been on the old vino.....unusual these days and so now bit dozey!)

Saz, I've pm'd you bout tomorrow.

lol to everyone else and if i don't get on over the next few days, have good ones and fab Valentines if you are celebrating.
lol
Minow x


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi girls

Sorry i have not posted for a long time but just took abit of time out as was devastated with the outcome of my tx, well i am well on the road to being normal again and thought i would pop along and say hi, i will try and do some personals, sorry in advance if i get things wrong or i miss anyone   well here goes, this might be a long one

Piglet, hun congratulations on your   i am so pleased for you, dh and lil sis, so looking forward to the news from your 1st scan  

Oskario, hope i have spelt that right, we have not had the pleasure of chatting yet, but congratulations to you also on your   good luck with your scan also

Gill, bless you hun, so sorry that this time was not the one, glad to see that you are starting again with a fresh cycle soon  

Emma, well done you on getting started again, hope that those jabs are not to painful and that this will be your time, i have everything crossed for you hun, you deserve this after everything that you have been through  

Nvh, you to hun, happy jabbing, so excited for you and like i said to Emma, hope this one is the one, also hope you had a lovely weekend away  

Sho, god cannot believe that your Lap is only a few days away, thats has come around so quickly, really hope that it goes well for you and you can get started with your tx really soon  

Elly & Chris, hope that you are both ok, so pleased that little Matthew is home with you both and i hope that you get some comfort from having him home where he belongs  

Bendy, good luck with getting started again, lots of luck hun, hoping to see loads of positives from all you girls  

Ali, hey you, hope you are well hun, not long to go for you also, so many of you girls starting, its so exciting for you all  

Cheesy, congratulations on baby Neve, i am sure she is beautiful, well done hun and enjoy every minute, although i am sure you are  

Karen, not long for you also, wow, i am losing count now, Woking are going to be busy, good luck hun, i know that this is your 1st go and can all seem abit   but you will be fine, fingerscrossed hun

Pots, oh dear poor you, what a horrible time you have had, glad the op went well, hope that you recover quickly and can get started with you tx really soon, hope the pain subsides really quickly, take care  

Luc, how exciting about your scan, well done hun, looking forward to hearing the news when you go for your next one  

Kt, hope everything is going well with your pg, cannot believe how quick it is going, take care

Angie, hows the treadmill   great news on the job interview, good luck with that, hope you are ok

Monkeylove, how are you, not long till you hols, i bet you carnt wait, i would love a holiday, you lucky thing

Minow, hi hun, you sound very busy at the moment, i will be putting Valentines on hold also as dh away from Wednesday till Saturday

Have i forgot anyone, sorry if i have, that took some writing, well catch up with you all soon, love to all, take care

Love Myra xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Yes i sh*t the bed and now in the office  

Myra-Good to have you back   where you belong   any news of when you will be starting fet, yes the jabs are fine so far thanks 

Ali-Got your text you naughty girl i believed it until i read the last bit  

Tash-Missed you hope the wedding and spa went well and that those nasty old s/s are being too mean to you..have my b/l scan the same day as yours what time are you there  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-What are you doing up this early


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Myra said:


> Have i forgot anyone, sorry if i have,


Just little old me  will let you off though hun since I am just an "honorary" Woking Girl    Lovely to see you posting again hun

Em and Pots  usually I am on my lonesome this time of morning


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Go back to bed i know i bloody would if i didnt have to get up   on a monday its my office day so get in early to avoid the traffic  

Tracy-Are you at work at this time then how come your on so early


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

no excuses now get a job


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I will i will come down to dorset and drag you out of your bed LADY


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Morning all

Really glad that you're on the mend now Pots.  Can't believe you are up so early on a Monday morning either!  

Emma, glad to hear that your jabs are going okay.  Keep up the good work.

Good luck with your lap this week Sho.  I hope it gives you some answers.

Kt, I think you might have your scan this week, if so, hope it goes well and enjoy seeing your little one moving around. 

Tash, hope you had a wonderful time at the Belfry.

Don't work too hard Minow.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

I can just imagine Emma chasing after you Pots.  

I'm doing okay thanks just feelling a bit crap at the moment.  Must be my hormones as AF is due next week (fingers crossed)  

Working from home today as I didn't sleep well last night and I'm knackered!  Could definitely do with another few hours sleep.


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Em - I usually log on every morning at about 715am before I go to work.  Today I have the day off work, and still I couldnt sleep!    So my lovely planned lie in has turned into logging onto here


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Are you doing anything nice on your day off Tracy?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tracy-Do you have to do a certain amount of hours per week then being a mod  

Pots-I will do it while your in your pit sleeping  

Beanie-Hope your a.f comes soon honey as it means you can get started soon


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*Pots* - I used to be like that with the wicked witch hun, but then one day she disappeared altogether, and I havent seen her since  That was 10 years ago now, so I guess she aint coming back  Gawd Damn Witch!! I do read this whole thread - every day! Sometimes I get home from work and you lot have covered 25 pages of chat in one day    It's not a chore though, I feel like I know you all so well and love reading all your news 

*Emma * - there are no set hours hun, I have 3 boards that I am the only moderator for, and another 2 boards that are shared with another mod as they are a bit busier. It's just an as and when thing - I come on every day for at least an hour though to make sure everything is ok  You must start work early hun? What do you do? If you dont mind me asking?

*Beanie* - well, not sure really hun. It's a choice between decorating the kitchen, going to see my best friend (but her youngest has chicken pox), or climbing onto the sofa with a good book 

Love 
Tracy
xxx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

I know what you mean about AF Pots  

I am hoping to start again when AF arrives although I think it will arrive when I'm ski-ing next week (great timing eh!).  I'm supposed to call on the first day so I'm just hoping that I will be able to get to a phone.  If not then I assume I will have to wait until next month. 

Tracy, I must say climbing onto the sofa with a good book sounds very appealing    Have fun whatever you decide to do.

You busy today Emma?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Yes a jab every night i do mine at 6.30, then when i start stimms its two jabs a night then the night of e/c i now have to jab heparin all the way through the 2ww and if i get pg i have to jab every night all the way to 12/13wks  

Tracy-Ohhh sofa with a book me thinks    im a sales exec so Monday is my telesales day making appts for the week ahead, rather dull and target driven but hey ho...it pays the bills i suppose   what do you do??

Beanie-Yeah i am sort of i have to go and collect a cheque for £50,000 from a new customers as h/office worrying cause there a new business etc and they have spent that in a couple of weeks. im not a debt collecter for goods sake so not looking forward to that


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

OOoh Emma, take your baseball bat with ya!         I work for the Council hunnie - I am the Housing & Council Tax Benefit Assessment Team Leader    long title eh?     Oh and another thing, it's not if you get pg it's WHEN          

Beanie - how lovely going skiing!  It's something I have never done, but would love to try.  I have had a couple of snowboarding lessons, but spent more time on my ass than on the board     Where are you going?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-The jabs arent that bad, i think the heparin is painful and bruises but i dont mind as long as i get a baby  

Tracy-bet you need patience with your job   your right its when i get pg this cycle


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Oooh patience is not the word!  Some of the abuse I get is unreal!  Luckily I am thick skinned    Getting told to "Feck Off" is a daily occurrence over the phone    Just sometimes wish I could tell them to go feck off right back!!!!!!    

All those jabs will be sooooooo worth it hun     

Pots, aw honey, sorry, I didnt mean to make you think along those lines hun   I am sure it wont be the case for you


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh poor you Emma, I wouldn't fancy that either.  Hopefully it will all be okay though.

Tracy, I've heard that about snowboarding    This is my first ski-ing holiday and we're off to Meribel in France.  Am excited but sad at the same time as I wasn't supposed to be going as I should have had a big bump by now.  Oh well, onwards and upwards as they say.

Pots, I hadn't though of that - great idea, I think I'll have to try that


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tracy-I bet   i dont know how you do it honey  

Beanie-I know what you mean honey, but you will have a baby very soon so keep    skiing will be lovely im jealous loadso of hot chocie and marshmallows


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Beanie 

Well girls, I am going to crawl back under my duvet now for an hour or so, even if I can't sleep just going to enjoy the sensation of snuggling in instead of slogging away at work   

It's been lovely chatting to you, thanks     

Much love and hugs
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Ah, thanks Emma.  We'll all be following in your footsteps.  

Have a nice snooze Tracy


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Morning everyone

Cheesy - lovely to hear from and glad you got to relax for 5 minues with a glass of wine.  

Myra - lovely to see you back, though understand that you needed some time out.  When are you planning your FET for?  I will keep everything crossed that this time they stick for you   

Pots - glad you're on the mend - you're weekend away sounds lovely you lucky thing!

Bendy - can't believe it takes so long from Amazon - I hope it was cheaper to make up for it!  Not long for you either now - can't believe we are scheduled for EC/ET on the same day!

Sho - your op seems to have come round really quickly, although it probably doesn't seem like that to you.  Hope it goes well and that you get some answers and can move on in a  positive frame of mind.  Well done on the weight loss too, you are so much more dedicated than me!

Barney - I was wondering about the meet up too.  I thought of it last night because went to bingo last night for the first time in years as they had some special night on.  Didn't win anything but it was a good laugh - although not cheap!!

Tash - hope you had a lovely relaxing weekend

Emma - my dp is exactly the same.  Ask him to do the simplest job and you think I'd asked him climb mount everest naked!  Lazy b*ggers   

Has anyone heard from Kerry recently?  Just wondered how she was getting on?

Hi to Beanie, Ali, Alisha, Miss TC, Minow, Kate, the Wildcats and everyone else I've missed.

Well we're off to see a house tonight - 3 doors down from my darling mummy!  Poor DP


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Happy monday everyone.

I have that Monday morning feeling today - I just want to spend the morning in bed rather than working! I woke up at 5 and couldn't get back to sleep - very annoying!

Hope everyone had a good weekend - I am bit behind with the posts I'm afraid.

Emma/Sho - where are we going to meet tomorrow evening? Shall we try and find a pub that's easy for us all to get to?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-Are you still staying in Chessington   good luck for d/r tomorrow  

Tracy-Enjoy  
Monkey-I cant make tomorrow night so im meeting sho at woking nuffield at 4pm i wont be stopping as im mad busy atm


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Pots - yes, another 2 hours' sleep would be nice thanks!

Emma - sorry that I won't be seeing you tomorrow after all. Enjoy your cakes!

Will pm Sho


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hiya

Sorry been absent all weekend as moving from front of the house to the back so they can decorate the last rooms so been manic.

Had my midwife friend down from Oxford on Saturday night though as she picked up bumps heartbeat so all seems to be well, although she was quite shocked as she said normally on the hand held machines she cant pick it up til 13/14 weeks.

Just going to catch up on all the gossip will update the list and then be back


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks Emma.  

Yep, probably staying in Chessington - can't really afford anywhere else!  I don't mind it to be honest, my mum's here, my best friend is moving just near David Lloyd and another good friend lives just up the road and it's handy for the M25 for work


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Waiting for Appointments 

Sumei - First appointment end of January
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
Saz24 - Waiting for NHS apt April / May
Potsworth - 1st Appointment 31st May Expected start date beginning of June
Taragon with Nick Brook
MT - 1st Appointment in June

 Waiting to Start 

Miss TC Waiting for a Donor Match
Sho28 - Lap on 15th Feb
Hatster Feb/March
Minow March
Monkeylove IVF May/June
Scaredy Cat
Strawbs
LadyTara
Emerald
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
Steffan
Citygirl
ballimac
Alisha
BarneyBear
Jules77
babydreams219
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie

 Waiting for AF to start TX 

Beanie35
Emerald
Myra FET 
AliPali - ICSI Short Protocol 
Gill 

 On 21 day wait to start TX 

Karen 1975 DR Starts 13th Feb, EC 19th Mar, ET 21st Mar, Test 4th Apr
BendyBird DR Starts 14th Feb, EC 19th Mar Et 21st Mar, Test 4th Apr
Angie DR Starts 11th March

DownRegging

Fingersarecrossed started 1st Feb
NVH started 4th Feb, Baseline 23rd Feb EC 9th mar, ET 12th Mar
Emma74 Baseline 23rd Feb

Stimming

Caro01 IUI Insemination due to take place 9th Feb

 2WW PUPO !! 

Nibbles - FET 7th 2 Embies 7cell & 4 Cell Test Day 21st Feb
Cloud FET 7th 2 Embies 7cell & 5 Cell Test Day 21st Feb

 Waiting for First Scan -  

Oskira CONGRATULATIONS Scan 27th Feb
BBpiglet7 CONGRATULATIONS Scan 27th Feb

 Beans on Board 

Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS  
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007 
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007 

 Woking Babies 

Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 

 Please can anyone let me know any updates and changes and when you are due to start treatment or if you are waiting for AF etc as there are so many of us I am not sure where everyone should be.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Haven't had a minute to catch up and I guess I won't be able to fully...af arrived this morning and so I might have to go home
this afternoon as my stomach is killing me and its very heavy    

I had a lovely weekend and dh bought us some pink Moet for Friday night. I was very good and only had a couple of glasses, I even impressed myself  

Emma - so sorry I missed your first de-reg jab    I bet if feels great to be stabbing yourself again  

Hope everyone is ok and I missed you all


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - by the way, your baseline scan is the same day as mine...what time are you in    I'm there at 3pm.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Cheesy glad to hear you are starting to get into a routine its a shock to the system isnt it I am sure it will all settle down really soon - Please post a picture though as we are all dying to see her.

Sho good luck for your Lap, hope you have a nice speedy recovery and can then sort out your dates, when do you have to check in on Wednesday?

Beanie close I have my midwife appointment tomorrow and 12 week scan next tuesday.

Em- it was only a standard check up at the dentist, he said my teeth were perfect as normal, and reminded me I was what they call a calcium baby which means my mum had a load of calcium when she was pregnant so advised me to do the same.

Piglet I know what you mean I am still on the dreaded Bum Bullets it seems like I have been on them forever, however dont get any more from Woking go and see your GP as mine gave me a NHS script for them and signed me up for my free script card too.

Ali the CD I found really good and relaxing well after giggling the first couple of times it takes about 40 minutes I used to listen to it as soon as I finished work and it really helped relax me and then have a chilled out evening the first track only takes a free minutes and it just tells you what to do which isnt rocket science to you can just listen to that the first time you use it - Have Fun

So anymore exciting news from anyone this week??

Kerry where are you hunny your baseline scan must be due anytime now?

Ktx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi ladies- just a quickie because I have a client coming round shortly

Emma and Monkey WHAT ARE WE GOING TO DO!!!!!!??

Emma I can't post yours because you wouldn't have sugar paste  Is 4 the latest possible time you can do? monkey, is 7 the earliest possible time you can do? If it comes to it, I'll just have to bring dh with me and we'll have tea out and then give your to you Monkey. 
As a last thought, any suggestions about tonight or Wednesday perhaps. If not then we'll stick ot the orginal "plan"

Hello to everyone else, I'll be back on later to see what everyone is up to and do personals. 

thanks to everyone who has wished me well for my op  i appreciate it because I am cacking myself


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-my scan is 8.30 hope my a/f comes on time   hope you enjoyed your weekend

Sho-im soooo busy i can only do tomorrow night at 4.00 no earlier no later im afraid and i cant do wednesday or tonight as again busy sorry i did say i was mad busy this week  


Off out to collect this bloody cheque


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Makes a change to hear of Emma doing some work !


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ok we'll stick to the original plan then. See tomorrow at 4 and see Monkey at 7


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey everyone, how are you all this fine    Monday morning  

I'm in absolute agony, still  
My knee is very swollen, stiff and painful but at least I don't need the crutches anymore. But I can't really sleep at night which is very annoying    It seems the a&e doctor was right when she said it would take up to 6 weeks to heal....  

Nothing else to report really cos I haven't been up to much!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Nibbles hope you are not working too hard and getting plenty of rest for both your knee and the embies


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Greetings bods - who's still here?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Nibbles  - sorry about your leg  

Piggy - i'm here (just) keep threatening to go home and i'm still in the bloody office  

Sho - I was saving my good luck wishes for weds  

Emma - We'll miss each other at WN then   my af has arrived on time, well its usually about 32 day so its bang on which is typical
cause usually I am late on de-regs and my scan isn't til next Friday    my body is going to be in limbo land for a long time  
Are you going else where to get your drugs then  

Haster - thanks for the info  

Pots - hope things are settling down for you and you're feeling better.

Kate - great news about your ickle heart beat.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-watch it   

Sho-Cool i will see you tomorrow at 4pm at the woking nuffield  

Piglet-Im here but doing work for a change  

Just had a pm from Wildcat she said to say Hi to everyone as she still has friend with her until tomorrow so she will be on FF full time from then  sending her a cheque for the amount to go towards Matthews box  

Tash-Not sure if i will go elsewhere for the drugs now im so busy at the moment i dont know if i have the time to be honest   what are you going to do   did you get my message earlier on your phone


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Em - you're back    sorry I missed your call, was at lunch and didn't take my phone with me   I was thinking about getting the menopur from the same place as Haster but need to arrange with WN to give me the prescription...Hmmmm  
Thanks for the message from Wildcat.  Did you get the dosh


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Emma Love you really

Tash why dont you phone WN explain that your af has arrived and you never know they might bring your baseline forward as normally your cycle during tx is longer isnt it


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - ann asked me if my cycle was 30 days and over so I don't think they will to be honest.  I told her it was 32 days on average and thats when they worked out my tx plan.

Emma - just worked out I could save about £94 on menopur alone


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Emma -   working?     

Blimey - I've lost track of EVERYFING


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Wow thats still a saving im normally on 3 powders to start so i could potentially save more   i might kill 2 birds with one stone as im meeting Sho at woking tomorrow so may call them now and get them to get the prescription ready for that  

Kate-Love you too  

Piglet


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - i've just called them as I want them to prepare my prescription so I can send it off.  Tell me when you're ready and i've got the number if you want it.  You'll save loads more and that money would pay for your other drugs from Mr S  

Piglet - keep up    I can talk, i've been away 3 days


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Just spoke to Melanie she will have it ready for me at 4pm   pm me the details please darling   do you just ring get the quote then fax over the prescription


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Just thought i could get Mr S's 2nd lot of drugs from them too probably save money on them


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - Did you ring on Chris's number    I just rang and got the answer machine    Good idea, you could save loads of money  
I think you need to post the prescription but call the bloke, he seems very nice


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Does he send them out quick   no run the normal number and Melanie answered  

How is your a/f


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

how exciting not long to go now at all for you both


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Just lost my post


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - my af is really playing me up....so much for a romantic valentines    meant to be meeting friends towards the end
of the week too but not sure i'll be able to make it now   am terrible when my af is here  
The pharmacist send out the drugs the overnight


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - how long did you de-reg again


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots   

Tash-Ohhhh no is your a/f that bad then


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Pots,

It wasn't me, lol, but I made it end in '7' for you.

Ang x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i kept getting that too   but mine are fine now   didnt know you spoke german


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

did you learn at school  

Hi Angie


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I have sorted it pots   bloody idiots who ever is doing it


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Emma x

Pots,  ..I wont take it back to '7' again as someones obviously on a mission, lol

Ang x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - good memory you've got...that will go down the drain once you start de-regs...I've already starting talking like I have no brain...you know what its like when you go to say something and then it vanishes from your mind    AND i'm trying to be professional at work too and all I am doing is talking a load of sh*t  

Emma - af is sooooooooo horrible....and I hate these pads  

Kate - why do you always disappear when I ask you a question  

Hi angie - hows the treadmill going    i've cancelled my combat class for tonight cause of af

I rang WN to see if they would post my prescription and they said no problem.  Told them af had arrived and they said they
could bring my tx forward a whole week, but that would mean missing my mums 70th birthday cause EC would be on the same day 
I don't think I can do that to my mum....any thoughts


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Tash - what a dilemna    What does your mum have planned for that night?  WOuld she understand?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry Tash

I DR'd for 20 days but my cycle was 38 days if they will bring you forward a week I would probably go for it personally as your AF has arrived bang on just incase you ovulated early as we have heard of this happening a few times, I am sure your Mum would understand considering the circumstances.  But its a difficult one and I hope I havent put the frighteners up you

Ktx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - see you're back to your old self  

Pots/Karen - me and dh was travelling up there on the 2nd to join the rest of the family and are doing a dinner
for her actual birthday and then all going out for dinner on the saturday.  She loves carrot cake so was making
her a Sho special to take up on the 2nd.  She would totally understand but it won't be the same I guess, plus she
is only 70 once and its not as though I have to wait forever....just was a bit worried about down regging for longer
thats all!

Kate - Oh now I'm stressed !!!!!!!!!! how can I ovulate early when my system is shut down...   surely I don't start
making eggs til the stimms start


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-You know what i think   and you wont make eggs until you start stimming as the buserlin keeps you shut down


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

True I hadnt thought of that bit I am just really impatient I would of brought my date forward but if you stay as is you can cycle buddy with Ems


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - I don't want to be a cycle buddy with emma though and she knows why    but thanks for the advice.  It didn't do you any harm and ann did ask me if my af's were longer than 28 days and it has showed on day 32.  

Emma - yeh thanks buddy


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I am sure that things are going to work out just right for you, dont forget I had a nightmare one minute treatment was on then it was cancelled as my right ovary was full of a large cyst and then 3 hours later Mr R called to say no he wants to go ahead and all of that was on the day that my sister had her little boy so if all that can happen, having to cycle with Emma wont make difference.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Go with what you have planned     i dont want to cycle with you either  

Pots-Someone is having a laugh, my bubbles were all nice and neat at 4777 and some pil*&ck has changed them


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Tash - really wish I could offer some advice but being an IVF virgin, I'm probably not best placed to do so.  I'm sure the clinic wouldn't take any risks either way, so I think you have to go with your gut feeling x

This is really odd, why would somebody be radomly changing bubbles?  I'd better check mine!


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Nope mine are still on 2007......it's not me I promise!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - changed yours to end ina 7 again    Who's the person that keeps doing that  
I feel better with going with whats planned to be honest even tho I will be a basket case for a bit longer


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oooh karen - just noticed 1 day til de-regs....i'm on the ball me    happy jabbing


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Your a basket case already   thanks for the bubbles you dont want any do you as yours is at 2007


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

I know you have already decided Tash but just wanted to say that I'm with you as I would stick to your original plan -  after all your mum is only 70 once!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Its really terrible how it affects you....i'll be slurring my speach next   No bubbles for me thanks  
Gonna ring WN and tell them i'm gonna stick with the plan  

Thanks beanie


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I agree with you too Beanie


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hey Emma, how did it go with your customer early?  Did they hand over the dosh?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeap £53.000 today another £13,000 tomorrow plus they are going onto 7 days dd and paying a £10,000 deposit as they are a new company


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh well done - that must be loads of commission for you too


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks Tash - can't wait now!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - shame it wasn't made payable to you  

Just spoken to ann and confirmed that all is ok to stay as is....she asked about my blood results so will have
to drop them in in the morning or get dh to do it.

Karen - its mad when you think we can't wait to dose ourselves up with mad drugs


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Am off home now and then to tesco   as we have to stock up for the week as we was away


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash you will be Pupo before you know it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-As kate says you will be pupo before you no it   night matey  

Beanie-Yeah loads of commision but that was only for 4wks worth of business so even more commision to come  

Karen-Bet you keep looking at those needles drooling over them   

Night all
Emmaxxx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Not that my opinion counts for much   but I think you're doing the right thing Tash.  Keeping everything crossed for you and Emma     How absolutely fantastic ifyou both got pg at the same time  

I know it's bizarre thing to be looking forward to (especially when you read the 2 pages of s/e's!!!)  Only you lot could possibly understand


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Sho - not sure if you are still around (was out at a meeting this afternoon) but I am afraid that I can't make it any earlier than 7. However, if it's easiest I can always pop over to your house to pick them up? As long as you can give me directions! I can't remember exactly where you live but I presume it's not that far from the clinic. Anyway pm me and let me know


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Evening ladies

Hope your all well, just going to skim over the last few pages and catch up!

Monkey and Em i just put your bubbles back with 7's ? Wonder whos changing them....
B.xx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Bendy! Hope you're ok.


----------



## Mi Mi (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I was not sure if this was a dedicated topic for Nuffield Woking hospital.  This is where I am about to start my 1st IVF- have consultation tomorrow morning. I have only met a couple of doctors and one nurse.

What are your experiences so far there for those of you who have had treatment  there?

I am a Little apprehensive!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening all! 

Gosh its all getting so busy here I haven't been able to get on as much as I would like which is a bit frustrating 

Karen- Good luck with the jabs love. Can't believe its come round so quickly for you

Tash- glad you ahve made a decision about your tx dilema.  As KT said, I doubt it will make any difference at all to the overall out come, she d/regged for ages as well, and you've already made plans. You'd only probably make things worse by being stressed about the fact that you were missing a family do.

Emma- well done on the work business I don't really understand.  See you at 4 tomorrow. don't leave me waiting  

Monkey- don't worry love. I'll meet you at 7. How's about that Sands place, then we can have a coffee/ glass of wine and a quick natter before you dash off. My dh will be with me but he's alright honest. I'll pm you actually 

Pots- the German had me in bits. Me and dh occasionally speak inpigeon german for a laugh because we are both so awful at it, but being in the Army we spent quite a bit of time there all told. Xmas carols in German are hilarious. 

As for me, I 've been really busy the last couple of days with the business. Things are reallly taking off for us, and we have actually got to the point where we will be turning people away in July  We had a client consultation today and got another booking which is really good as well. this one is for April so its all coming in steadily  We've got a Wedding fayre in March and we are hoping for some big bookings from that.  I think this is the only thing that Leslie Anderson got right about my future actually 

anyway, I should have more time tomorrow to participate.

Mi mi- welcome.  I was previously at Hammersmith and have only recently been transfered over to Woking officially. My first consultation was in November with Mr R. I have been treated by him in the pst for other things though so I did already know him, but I found him to be fair and direct, but also supportive which I think is very important. I didn't really have much to do with the nursing staff, but they appeared to be friendly. 

Try not to be apprehensive, honestly, after your first injection you'll be wondering what all the fuss was about  IT becomes second nature really. I hope your consultation goes well, and make sure you get back on here and let us know how it went  You will get lots of advice and support on here


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening all

Where is everyone  

Pots - I hope you cut and pasted that German carol    I wanna hear you sing it  

Sho - my my you're one busy lady these days...how will you manage when you've had your op cause you need to rest    Glad its all taking off though and hopefully the cash will be rolling in soon enough.

Welcome Mi Mi - good luck with your consultation tomorrow.  Don't worry if it all gets too daunting tomorrow, we'll answer any questions you have and i'm sure there will be lots.  Are you seeing Mr Riddle or Mr Curtis or Mr...... he's a new guy.  

Hi Bendy - thanks for popping by  

Emma - you'll be pupo too, in fact if it goes as planned then just a couple of days apart.  I'm still wondering why you start stimms on the monday if your baseline is on the friday  as I start on the sunday


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mi Mi-Welcome to the thread hope you can chat a lot as this lot can   

Sho-Well done excellent news seems like 2007 is a good year for all    i wont be late i promise, bet people will think were doing a drug deal  

Tash-I told you this    you can tell your d/r cant you   they are mirroring my 1st ivf cycle 16 days in total of d/r but giving me my scan within 13 days (dont ask me why) then carry on d/r for another 3 days makes 16   duh!!!!  

Pots-You and domino's you should have shares..did you get a bottle of pepsi too..bet you did !!!  

Bendy-cheers honey..not sure who it is but they are making me   and   at the same time i need my 7's


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hope i haven't missed anything just looked like general chit chat!!

hi mimi hope it all goes well tomrrow for you 

evening all you're all safely tucked up in bed obviously, but i'm on half term so am not  my *birthday * in 10 mins   so i'm having a glass of vino   and will be having a  tomorrow. dp is whisking me away to a hotel for a couple of days  have got a couple of bottles of champagne & have visited the a summers shop  should have a good few days 

just to wish *sho * all the best with your lap  and for a speedy recovery 

and to some of you ladies cycling again ( i think there's a few of you  ) best of luck 

hello to all you other ladies even *myra * who didn't say hello


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha you kept that quiet another fellow aquarian  

Morning Everyone

Well going to be jumping in the shower then off to the post office to send a mobile phone we sold on ebay  then off to see a customer, then to the office for a couple of hours then off to more customers one in croydon and one in wimbledon then off to woking to meet Sho at 4pm and to get my prescription for woking   so another busy day.

Anyone heard from Gill havent seen her on here hope she is ok


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Morning Ladies.

Happy Birthday Elisha.

Has anyone ever had any concerns that they don't react to pregnyl? I had a shot last week for IUI and summary is it doesn't look like it made me Ov. Instead I appeared to Ov with my natural cycle. I'm worried this might mean I won't respond to it during IVF either. Is there and alternative drug does anyone know??

Caro xx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning all

Alisha - Happy Birthday!!!!  

Mi Mi - Welcome to the fastest moving thread on this forum  

I feel a bit   and  
Find FET a bit weird cos I feel...nothing. It's day 6 past transfer and I feel absolutely nothing. Couldn't tell you which way this will go if someone held a gun to my head! Cyclogest gives me wind and Progynova makes me feel sick but nothing new there. Mind you, maybe it's a good thing cos last time I got my hopes up and it turned out to be false alarm. 

I'm also worried about my knee. It's been 10 days since the accident and it's still very swollen and therefore very stiff. It IS getting better every day but it's slooooow process. My knees are normally very skinny so I guess I worry about ending up with one skinny knee and one fat knee  

Oh and I desperately want a haircut. Bit fed up with my long-ish hair now, might go for the Big Chop  

Hope everyone else is doing a bit better today!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning all!

Up a bit later this morning because dh is on leave all week.  So we had a mini lie in, one of the pluses of working from home. I've been cracking on with yet more admin this morning and had my healthy GI breakfast of strawberries and raspberries warmed with a bit of honey over low fat natural yoghurt. Its actually really yummy and only about 150 calories  I've managed to lose 3/4 of a pound since yesterday   And belive me these fractions of pounds count  In a way its a waste of time because I'm cooking a slap up meal for Valentines day and with me being in hospital on Thursday I doubt I'll be able to be strict in there  But at least I've started. 

Mi mi -hope the consultation goes well today

NVH- Thanks for that love. Its so refreshing to have something go right for me for a change  So I'm enjoying it. I'm not too worried about work after the op, the nurse did an "evaluation" and said that I need to take it very easy for the first three days. It shouldn't be a big problem because I can just use the lap top. I haven't got any cooking to do this week so I won't be on my feet. I am a firm believer that you can make yourself worse my lying around though, so I want to go for gentle walks just to get moving. The sooner I can recover the sooner I can get on with tx. How's your arm by the way mate?

Pots thanks for that   very nice and rather hilarious. Went we meet up I expect you to sing that to us all 

Emma- see you later 

Nibbles- sorry your leg is still hurting  I kow what you mean about the old FET it is impossible to tell whats going on in there because you haven't got any cramps left over from the e/c e/t. All I can say is try to distract yourself which I realise can't be easy when you're laid up with a bad leg, you poor thing 

Alisha- thanks mate, I'm sure it will be fine 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Sorry Alisha, knew that i would miss somebody, happy birthday hun   have a nice few days away

Hi to everyone else, hope everyone is well


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

 Alisha, sounds like you have a lovely few days ahead, hope you and dh enjoy your dirty weekend    What did you buy from Ann Summers then...come on tell 

Emma - busy day for you again...whats going on    the thread is so quiet when you're busy at work...how very dare they    Sorry hun, my brain is turning to mush so I can't remember anything.  Sorry but you'll just have to put up for me being like this for another 2 weeks.  God only knows how I am going to remember what stage everyones at  

Sho - Great news on the diet...I find the GI diet very complicated or is that just cause I have buserilin head    Someone mentioned yesterday about getting some peppermint tea cause you mind get wind pains in your shoulders.  You can also buy peppermint capsules, which I took as I don't like the tea and it help me.  What you cooking for tomorrow then  
My arm is good thanks, although the scar is longer than I thought it would be but its really neat. I reckon once its healed you would hardly notice it. 

Nibbles - sorry about your knee    I know what you mean with the FET, it drove me mad and as Sho says you don't feel anything as you didn't have ec.  I guess it more real really to as if you would fall pg naturally except for the nasty bum bullets.  Still early days though so try try try and keep  

Caro - sorry matey, not sure if there is anything to replace pregnyl but i'm sure WN have a plan    So what happened to your IUI then, sorry if I missed it  

Pots - glad you enjoyed your domino's....hope you're out of bed now.  Hows the ovaries doing  

Gill - where are you.......we miss ya


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh yeah 

Alisha Happy birthday love, sorry I've been struggling to keep up with everything. Hope you have a good time 

Caro- i'm sorry I don't know anything about alternative drugs from Pregnyl. Will WN not suggest an alternative?

NVH- Glad the arm is better now. 

For starters, dh is having a brie salad with rocket, pine nuts and blasamic vinegar which he had in FLorence and loved. We're recreated it a few times, so as its a special occasion I think he'll appreciate it. i am having pate  Couldn't think of anything else 

For main we are having rib eye steaks with bearnaise butter, potatoes dauphinoise, carrots and suped up cabbage.

for dessert a pile of croquenbouche (profiteroles to you and me  ) 

Followed by coffee and chocolates. 

i am having a glass of bubbly but only one relaly early on in the evening because of the anaesthitic the next day and I can't eat after midnight  I'll be starving 

what have you got planned hun?


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Happy Birthday Alisha - hope you have a great day  

Hello Myra   

Good luck with the op Sho - don't worry about shoulder aches you may have afterwards, its only the gas they put into your ab cavity to move bits out of the way seeping up to the highest point, which are your shoulders and it will go away quite quickly.

Nibbles - hope your knee is feeling a bit better today

NVH - hope your arm is better now

Hello Pots and Caro


I only seem to be able to pop on here intermittently when the boss is out


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

NVH - My IUI went ahead as planned on Friday but it looks like I ove'd on Sunday not Friday as I should have done with the Pregnyl. Could still have a chance but obviously it is supposed to be as close to Ov as possible. Not a huge deal but I'm just trying to figure out if that means Pregnyl doesn't work for me.


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi Pots - it sounds as if things might be settling down for you so fingers crossed  

I'm sorry but I'm very boring indeed and still have nothing to report other than tender (.)(.) which are fine in Tesco hidden support camisoles! Still farting you'll be pleased to hear  

MIL seems to be pleased but is a naturally quiet lady who's not prone to great shows of emotion, and luckily SIL seems to be ok too. My parents are delighted and mums started knitting already, bless her


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - your menu sounds lovely.  
We are having scallops for starters, then fillet steak with peppercorn sauce, asparagus wrapped in streaky bacon, green beans and i'm having cauliflower cheese and dh is having home made pomme frites....is that a posh word for chips   
We are also having some pink bubbly too, I fell in love with it on Friday and dh likes it too and he doesn't normally go for champers.  Only a glass for me though as I have to be good  

Piglet - can't believe you can't come on here that often now   and when you do, you never fail to tell us about your bottom activities  

Pots - Happy ov spotting....have faith, i'm sure they will be popping an egg out soon   
Hopefully you won't need IVF but the buserilin f*cks with your head big time    I hope the scar won't turn silver cause it will look albuminous on my coloured skin  

Caro - fingers crossed that the little wrigglers stuck around for sunday.  Still sounds very hopeful...in the natural world of conceiving people fall pg with having had sex a couple of days before ov


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im back for a bit 

Nibbles-Hope your fat knee gets better soon   fet is the worst like Sho says you feel nothing compared to going through a fresh stay  

Sho-See you later your valentines menu sounds yum

Tash-Your menu sounds yum tooo  

Pots-Will you be having domino's then  

Piglet-Miss you  

Caro-Call woking and ask, maybe with ivf you will need a larger dose  

Anyone heard from Ali or Gill


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

No EDD as yet but I reckon about 19th October ish or thereabouts. DH isn't one for rushing about to pamper me, but he did tell his best friend all by himself and without the aid of a safety net yesterday  

I have a scar on my right forearm which was when I had my GP remove a cyst, but the silly sod stitched it far too tight and when I took the stitches out I couldn't even get the stitchcutter under them so I had to undo them with a needle! The scar is now old but still 2cm wide and looks like a ladybird - body with 'stitch' legs sticking out either side. I don't think surgery was his speciality - I could've done a cleaner job with a stanley knife.

Hi Emma  

Oops - boss alert


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi there everyone

Caro - really sorry, can't help with your query but hope everything's okay.  Have you tried posting on the peer support board?

Sho - brilliant news that your business has taken off so well, although I'm not surprisd having sampled your carrot cake at the get together    Good luck for your op if I don't catch you before

Nibbles - sorry your knee is still causing you so much pain and    

Alish - Happy Birthday hun, hope you have a great one

All the food talk is making me hungry!  Fillet steak is obviously popular - that's what we're having too (with peppercorn sauce)!

 to Tash, Emma, Pots, Myra, BBP and anyone else out there...!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-Good luck with your jab tonight


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

if i was there pots i would make you jump...that would get rid of them  

Im making lamb shanks leaving them in the oven in a thick gravy for 2-3hrs with a sweet potato mash and some veg then im going to make bread and butter pudding   he may even get lucky tomorrow night


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks Emma & Pots


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - your dinner sound fab, I had lamb shanks on Sat and they were yum!  don't think my dh will be getting lucky with this water fall of a period    
I heard from Ali and she's not too well    also gill is out doing long shifts nannying at the mo so can't log on obviously.

Pots - i meant to say illuminus (sp)  

karen - good luck with your jab tonight....fillet steak is definately the fav.  Do you know how to test to see how well done or not it is...I do  

Piglet - lady bird with legs    saying that the stupid b*stard that did my lap stiched my scar under my belly button too tight and it looks
like a little railway track    Had to but my belly ring back in to hide some of it, but the plastic surgeon that did my arm was a real pro


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Right im off again to sw19 then off to woking laters


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

MrWildcat is here  

Afternoon ladies !!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello MrW - hows you and the wife doing  

Pots - basically if you put your thumb and fore finger together and feel the pad (fatty bit) on the palm of your hand thats rare.  Then change fingers to your index and feel the pad it should be a bit firmer...thats medium, then the other finger is well done and little finger is burnt.  Does that make sense  
I'm sure your home made card is lovely...its the thought that counts at the end of the day except when it comes to my dh, if he done that I would kill him     only joking   
I told you emma's a witch, she works her powers in mysterious ways


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey Tash,

Doing OK thanks  Our American friend flew out today after a week of R&R and an impromptu trip to Amsterdam for the weekend (I'm sure wildcat will fill the details in, such as they are).

So, we're back to normal, the company I work for has just been sold and I've no idea who I work for, or if I still have a job, or if I can be bothered to do it...

Same old same old really !!!!

and you?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh can't wait to hear about Wildcats trip to Amsterdam, no doubt they visited some very interesting places and maybe bought back some even more interesting items!  
Does that mean you're company might give you a huge redundancy package or aren't you that lucky    Seriously though, I hope it works out what ever the outcome is....in the meantime I guess just sit in the corner and do what you usually do...nothing  
I'm ok, turning dummer by the day on this damn buserilin so excuse my spelling    Its amazing how it affects your brain!  I forget the stupidist things too... I bought a large painting from ebay the other day and printed off the emails to post etc etc and I got an email from the seller saying he received my letter but no cheque.  I'd only left it in my draw at work


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

ladies 


  Alisha - hope you have a lovely time away.

All this talk about food is making me hungary.

Mi Mi - welcome. Hope your consultation went okay.

Nibbles - hope you are using lots of ice on that knee to bring down swelling. Have you been to the physio? They can use ultrasound on it which will help it heal quicker. 

MrW - hope you and wildcat are okay

emma/nvh - how is the downregging going. That Buserelin is nasty stuff...

Got my second beta back from WN yesterday. Was 778 so doubling times are good. Have had lots cramps/pain   though. Keep going to loo to check it is not all over...

Take care
Os


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oskira - thats great news on your levels, bet you can't wait for your scan.

After hasters email about cheaper drugs been looking into it.  Do you know that the cost price for pregnyl is three pound something for 5000iu and WN are charging £12    I can get it for £6.54 for 2 x 5000iu and the guy says he packages it with an ice block to keep it chilled, but unsure of whether to take the chance or not.  Do you think I should just get it from WN even though its a rip!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks Tash.  And thanks for the tip re the steaks.  Now you said it, I vaguely remember someone telling me that but I would never have remembered it if you hadn't said it.  I'm not much of a cook I have to admit  

Not sure about the ice thing - bit of a difference between £6.54 and £12 thouugh 

Pots - I'm sure he'll love it 

Oskira - brilliant news about your levels

Hi Mr Wildcat


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Hope the downregging ladies are feeling ok. Good luck tonight Karen.

Sho - looking forward to seeing you later

Happy birthday Alisha - sounds like you are going to have fun!

Hi Wildcats - bet you had a great time in Amsterdam. Hope your job gets sorted out ok Mr W.

Sounds like lots of you a lovely dinner planned for tomorrow evening - DH is going to prepare our main course and then I am providing dessert - Sho's cakes! so my part is easy...


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Monkeylove - thats cheating    we're not having dessert as we're usually too stuffed after one of my dinners, I'm a bit too generous for my own good sometimes   You should see my roasts    

Sounds like all us ivfers are having dinner at home....isn't anyone going out to get ripped off


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks Monkeylove  

Just found out my ex-h is getting married again!  Glad to know I didn't put him off completely


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Karen - glad I could be of assistance with the steak    it really does work too.
Is you ex's new wife a dog


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Actually no, she's lovely    

Dp's ex-w is though


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Afternoon ladies 

Just popped in to say







Alisha
Love
Tracy
x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh    knew one of the ex's must be a


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Actually in fairness, his x- wife isn't as bad as the skanky, old, sh*t stirring  he went out with after her    Forunately they never had kids together though so we don't see her anymore  

 Miss TC


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Karen - all these ex's ......now you're confusing me and it doesn't take a lot these days   

Hi Tracy


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi guys,

There's always pages and pages to catch up on when I pop in here!!!!!

*Sho*...WOW, that menu sounds delicious!!!! myself and DH are gatecrashing!!!!! mind you, I'll have to just sit and drool as I'm on a diet  ( I couldn't find where you said what the occasion was, and have given up, so will just say have a lovely feast!!

*Karen*...Your life sounds like mine!! .....an ex husband, a new husband (with ex-wife who's ok, and girlfriend inbetween ex-wife and me who isn't, )

*Alisha*...Happy Birthday!!! and have a wonderful break away xx

*Myra*....Long time no chat!!! How's things with you? Hope to catch you soon x

*Mi Mi*...Welcome, and a bit of advice from someone who's still quite a newbie to this thread...Put trainers on...you have to run to keep up!!!!!!  

To everyone else, I hope you're having a good week.

Love Angie xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im home been to woking and got my prescription off the lovely Leah  

Met Sho and her d/h and the cakes look lovely   think i might have to eat them tonight cant wait till tomorrow   and tomorrow im making bread and butter pudding  

Oskira-A/f pains are normal its your uterus growing and also your ovaries are also going to be swollen  

Monkey-Dont be late to meet Sho the poor thing is going for something to eat now and we met early   bet she gets a starbucks  

Karen-Not long till you stab yourself


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Forgot to say Mr W dont take any notice if Tash saying you sit in a corner and do nothing   i wonder what wildcat bought back from Amsterdam   bet it was freezing out there  

Hello Angie


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma -  

Hello angie

Pots - the pad is the fatty bit on the palm of your hand.  Touch your index finger with your thumb and feel the fat bit on your palm.  That should feel like the steak and thats when you know its medium.  Do you understand


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

*Happy Birthday Alisha!!!!*

Valentines dinners are sounding delish! Not cooking anything fantastic but will cook dp fav din's which he'll love and we'll have a bit of sexy music in the background. I'll use one of those candle things for sex smell- ladies you should try those.

Emma what time where you at Woking, i was there this avo too?? How are the jabs going??

Mr + Mrs Wildcats, hope you had a good time in Amsterdam  and had lots of fun with your pal.

Good luck for your jab tonight karen, it will be very exciting!

Poor Robbie Williams  hope he gets sexy again

Hello to everyone


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-What candles   i was there at 3.30


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I was leaving there around then, that was a shame!

Luuurve candles, they give out a smell that gets you   me and my pals are sure they work!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - NOOOOOOOOOOO you haven't....you join your index finger to your thumb and feel the pad part on you palm not your finger.  

Bendy - do they smell of fannys and willys, sperm and cm     i've never heard of them...you sure you didn't do a diy job on them


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash  

Bendy-I have never used those or heard of those candles you dirty mare   are you looking forward to jabbing tomorrow


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Emma -glad the cakes look nice. Looking forward to picking mine up -don't worry I won't be late!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I did not do them myself  

You can get a rooom spray too which is by durex which has aphrodisiac which will get you relaxed and in the mood for love.  I got mine boots 

Im so excited to be starting again!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Boots do them tell me tell me where the candles are in boots and the spray please


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

The candles weren't from boots they were from a little shop in London, sure you can get them in ann summers actually but the room spray is in Boots where the condoms are.... have a look on the boots website

I'll see if i can do the link?

http://www.boots.com/guidedsearch/newsearch.jsp?searchArea=1&searchTerm=room+scent&Go.x=0&Go.y=0&uri=%2Fonlineexperience%2Fflexible_template_2006_publish.jsp&classificationId=1043920&contentId=&articleId=&N=0&Ntk=all&Nty=1

Did that work?

/links


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks honey..no it didnt dont worry


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there girls


Happy Birthday Alisha!!     hope you've had a lovely day

Nvh - i was wondering too about the pregnyl and ice block - he seemed certain that it would be fine and has been doing it for years like that - much better prices though eh?

Emma - glad you got your cake ok and mmmm bread and butter pud! yum yum. My dh is cooking tommorow but i'm doing pudding and have just experimented with panacotta - hope its edible  

Myra  good to hear from you and hope you are doing ok

wildcats - hope you had a great time in Amsterdam - did you do anyhting naughty?! 

Bendy - good luck with the d/regs tommorow x

Off to get my results from Mr S tommorow - just realised if i do need treatment i am going to be like a pin cushion as Mr R has agreed to me having gestone in the 2ww as well - what fun!

Anyone heard fom fingers? didnt she start d/reg ages ago?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-Good luck tomorrow i hope he finds something honey i really do   let me know what he says 

I havent seen Kerry i know she was having a hard time at work..or maybe she doesnt like us anymore


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Good luck tomorrow Hatster!!

Em it works when i press the linky thing   Im a right wally when it comes links and things!!


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Emma and Bendy 

Yeah - maybe she cant cope with all the highly intellectual conversation that goes on here  - hope you are ok fingers


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im off now to watch Home and away laters  

Have a nice evening all

Sho-when you read this i will of probably eaten all the cakes with d/f   thanks honey they look yum


----------



## cloud (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi everyone

Feeling a bit in limbo at the mo, not knowing what's going on inside me. I did feel a bit sick and light-headed this morning but it passed after about half an hour. And strangely my gums bled when i brushed my teeth last night. I suppose i am about 8dpo now if i had had a normal cycle. If they had implanted they would have by now or it's imminent. Very tired though.
Nibbles - hang in there, I don't feel much going on either. Boobs are a bit tender.
Well done to all you BFP's, can't remember all of you without spending hours scrolling through.

What's all this business with 7's Is it when someone blows a bubble it adds a number?

To the lady who's about to start tx - I was under Mr R who i've always found very nice honest. Some of the nursing staff could do with a few interpersonal skills, one of them thinks the whole things hilarious, cracking jokes all the time and quite sarky! That I can do without at times!


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

hello cloud

the gums could be a good sign!     I will keep my fingers crossed for you!
most of the nurses are lovely but I have also had one who was sarky and insensitive. Luckily I have not had her for while....


----------



## cloud (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Oskira

I've only had her a couple of times but once was at ET which was great....My dh and I both looked at each other as if to say she's weird!!!  I really snapped at her after
ET when she was sarky. It seemed like she was having a right good old time when we were v sensitive after the transfer! The others are great.

Congrats with your BFP. When is your scan? Do they book you in when you phone to say
the result of your test?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening all

Bendy - thanks for the link, it worked for me    Good luck with your jab tomorrow and welcome to the mad head club  

Haster - its amazing the difference in price but I would feel better getting the pregnyl from WN even though I am getting ripped off.  I'm gonna ring the guy again tomorrow just to be sure that the drugs are all above board....i'm a  bit paranoid I know   Good luck for tomorrow, hope Mr S can give you some answers.  Good luck with the panacotta...yum!  

Emma - you gonna get some smelly turn you on stuff then   better hurry before the mood swings kick in cause i'm sure that will be the last thing on your mind  

Hello cloud - we haven't met   ...you're new round these parts eh... it could be implantation time but its really early for those kinda symptoms but they all do sound quite positive.  

Oskira - I don't have any probs with the nurses    Hmmm wait til you start going to hospital...didn't you know tha the NHS don't employ nurses with manners  

Hope you all have a lovely valentines morning...


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening all!

I have read everything to keep up but I have to be brief on here.

Emma- lovely to see you again.  Even though it was brief.

monkey- likewise, I really enjoyed our chat and thanks for the drink  

I hope the cakes are alright ou two. Make sure you eat them at room temp so if you're putting them in the fridge, get them out a couple of hours before you want to eat them otherwise you won't be doing them justice 

Karen- good luck with the jabs hun 

Mr W- nice to see you again, as always

Pots- dh should like the card or else  its the thought that counts.

Hi to Ali, Tash, Gill, Piglet, Barney, Myra, Fingers, Os, NVH, Karen, cloud, Alisha, Hatster, and everyone else I am bound to have missed 

I may not be on much tomorrow. I have crouquembouche to conquer. Roux is not that easy  Fingers crossed it works  

Night night all!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Well thanks girls for all your get well wishes


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I have been in bed the last 2 days and have felt like poo. Really bad flu which is not like me as i am usually a well person and never have time off work. Feeling really sorry for myself and have crawled out of bed to see what u have all been up to and to wish Bendy all the best tomorrow with her first jab.
Welcome to all the newbies


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Me and Marlon have had a cake   sorry but it was yummy we will save the others for tomorrow   if i dont speak to you before good luck for your op and snog Mr R for me wont you   

Cloud-Be interesting to know who that is, all the nurses are lovely bar 2 moley and the one with the long ponytail  

Ali-Ahhh honey i thought i hadnt heard from you for a while, get wrapped up honey there is a nasty bug going around at the moment one of the women at work has it and even lost her voice and doesnt put her hoof in front of her big gob when coughing...i said to her earlier ...Haaannnd please  

Tash-You better know yourself little girl   

Off to bed im cream crackered


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

Ali - sorry you are sick  - hope you make a speedy recovery!

Cloud - yes they gave me a date for scan when I phoned about BFP (scan date is 27 Feb)

NVH - I dont have problem with all the nurses   - I had one bad experience while stimming with a nurse who made a really sarky comment   . It upset me alot at the time (well I was quite hormonal   ) but luckily I have not had her again. The nurse who was there for our ET was lovely. 

Sho - i am sure your crouquembouche will be divine...

Haster - good luck for your appointment tomorrow

Good Luck to those starting jabs tomorrow...

Nite Nite


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Evening All,

Thought I'd pop on and say hello. Thanks for thinking about me, sorry I haven't been around for ages - work is still as bad if not worse and while I am trying not to stress about work it has meant that I haven't had the time to post here recently!! I am just about managing to keep up with you though even if it means scanning the pages and pages of chitter chatter at 2 in the morning....!! Yes Hatster, I started and finished down regging on 1st Feb, I just had one injection this time due to ov'ing too early last time. No symptoms apart from a bit emotional, feels like it's not really happening as I'm not having to inject every night, baseline later this week... fingerscrossed!!

Will try to do some personals but laptop playing up so forgive me if I miss anyone.

Oskira and Piglet - congratulations!!! Glad WN record is looking up again!!

Tash - glad your arm is better now.

Sho - your menu sounds great, good luck with your lap   

Emma - can't believe you already ate sho's cake!!

Ali - get better soon

Alisha - Happy Birthday hon...



hatster said:


> Thanks Emma and Bendy
> 
> Yeah - maybe she cant cope with all the highly intellectual conversation that goes on here  - hope you are ok fingers


 Hatster - Intellectual my foot!! Good luck tomorrow.

Wildcats -    

Bendy - good luck for starting again

Nibbles - hope your kneee is soon better  
Pots - glad op went well an you are recovering OK.

Hi to everyone else, Monkeylove, barney, Ktx, Karen, etc etc. Love you all and don't go talking about me - coz I am keeping an eye on you all!!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

HAPPY VALENTINES TO YOU ALL!

Hope you have a wonderful day! here's hoping you all get treated like Princesses & Prince's!

Sorry I havent been around, but I have been thinking of you all, will catch up later! hands up who's gonna get some lovin later


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

HAPPY VALETINES DAY!!!!









Fingers-Glad you popped in and soooo sorry work is still pooh  good luck for your scan friday 

Pots-You lucky girly,  can you not go out now how long do you have to rest for 

Gill-Have a nice evening tonight honey and dont work too hard today 

Well got a card so far today i wonder if i will get flowers


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Maybe start taking vitamins you should start pregnacare or something simular 3 mths before having ivf (you may already be doing this though) and a vit c tab of 500 as that can help with the healing after an op  

Right im off got to get in the shower then off to work i go


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning all!

Ali- you have my sympathy hun   I had a couple of weeks ago and I thought I was going to die!!  If you hae had the same strain as me, the snot and cough hangs a round for a little while, but hopefully you'll be over the worst of it soon. Hope you get well soon honey! 

Emma-  can't believe you've tucked in already  Naughty girl

I'm waiting for flowers as well  I've said I'm popping out and there has been no mention of me having to stay in so its not looking hopeful, although he did do me a nice breakfast this morning 

Karen- how did the jab go?

Fingers- GO SICK!!!!! You said you would if it hadn't sorted itself out, and it hasn't. You must put yourself first!

Pots- glad your dh liked his card. Enjoy your meal tonight 

I know I've missed something important but I can't remember what it is  I'm sure someone will remind me.

I may not be on much today, I need to pop out and get eggs and chocolate for my profiteroles and the weather is foul  Also got a consultation this afternoon for a Wedding which is a bit inconvenient really given that it is Valentines day, but hey ho! Can't turn the work down. Hope everyone has a lovely day with their partners and they get some good lova lova tonight


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Happy Valenties Day All  

The other day my DH said "what are we going to do on Wednesday then", I foolishly said "you mean Valentine's Day?" and he said "No, which one of us is going to stay home to let the tiler in". What a romantic huh! Needless to say there are no special dinners at our house tonight!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Caro-pmsl   men eh  

Sho-Have a lovely evening tonight and i hope your op goes ahead tomorrow and goes well too


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Good luck for tomorrow Sho. Hope it is all smooth and as painfree as possible.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks girls. I'm sure it will be fine 

Caro- hopefully he will have a nice surprise planned


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

He really won't!! He is absolutely lovely but Valentine's is not his thing. Not a biggie - I don't really mind.


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Happy Valentines Day to you all  

Hope you all get lots of flowers and presents later today.

Caro - pmsl laughing at your husband - typical!

Fingers - don't work too hard hun, good luck for Friday

Ali - hope you are feeling better soon, sounds awful x

Well first jab was fine thank you Sho - thank you all for for wishing me good luck yesterday


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Happy Valentines day









Ali - Awwwwwwww poor you, hope you feel better soon and stay tucked up under that duvet 

Sho - Have fun making your profiteroles won't you...i'm sure they will be very yummy. I wish you loads and loads of luck
for tomorrow too.

Emma - you  eating the cake  hope you get some flowers otherwise there will be mayhem in your house tonight 
Dp should know not to mess with a women on buserilin 

Pots - the steak test is really not difficult you know  Glad your dh liked his card and even more importantly i'm glad he spoilt you.
Valentines is really for women I think  Try vit E capsules as well, that helps with the healing.

Gill - thanks for your text  have a good day today and enjoy your hump tonight 

Caro - what a romantic dh you have  bet you do mind really 

Kerry - good luck with your scan and sort them out at work  don't let them take the pee out of you and I agree
go sick 

Karen - glad the jab went well...feels great eh

Well me and dh are exchanging cards etc tonight so nothing for me this morning  I left his card with a helium red heart balloon
in the kitchen for when he gets home. He can have his pressie later, nothing exciting i'm afraid..just a token gesture really


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - i'm sure you'll have a lovely evening.
Ok here goes.....
1.  With one hand join the tip of your index finger (middle one) to the tip of your thumb
2.  With a finger on the other hand feel the fatty bit on your palm that is below your thumb.  This should be medium.

Does that make sense now


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - yeh that sounds right   if you change fingers you will see how the fatty part of your hand gets softer and harder.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Just popped in to say HAPPY VALENTINES DAY everyone.

Have a great day. Must dash as off to work.
(On a late shift, lol, how romantic!!)  

Mind you, myself and DH don't tend to go out on Valentines day anyway as its usually too busy,over inflated prices and bad service. Our thoughts on it are also, that we are both quite romantic all year anyhow, so we don't need to do much different today. Saying that, we DID do cards and pressies though, lol xx

Catch you all soon.

Luv Angie x


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Happy valentine's day all

Sho - you will be pleased to know that my dh is delighted with the cakes. I will make sure I get them out of the fridge well before we eat them - can't wait as they look delicious! Good to see you again and meet your dh as well. Hope you have a lovely evening tonight and that all goes well tomorrow - I am sure you'll be fine in Mr R's capable hands!

Hi everyone else and hope you all have lovely evenings whatever you're doing. My af has chosen today to arrive - great timing and now have nasty stomach pains! So I think it is going to be an early night for me but not for any   just for sleeping unfortunately. 

Another friend told me she was pregnant last night - I am really pleased for her as she's had a realy bad time of it in the last couple of years but still gave me that feeling of when is it going to be my turn? 

Not sure I have read all the messages so I am not going to attempt personals in case I miss something important but did want to say get well soon Ali!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - Yes you've definately got it...little pinky is very well done.

Monkeylove - sorry that af hitched up today, know how you feel as mine is still around so I won't be getting jiggy tonight
either    Oh well have a lovely dinner planned so that will be nice.  I'm afraid we're at that age where all our friends
seem to be falling pg!  There is one girl at work and I didn't even know she was pg til the other day and its due in 6 wks!
She has a 9 and a 11 yr old and this one wasn't planned and do you believe she had the coil fitted when she fell pg  
Its just not fare is it!!!!!!

Hi Angie - I see you got your priorities right with the pressies    Valentines night is a rip if you go out thats why most of
us are staying in and cooking.  Crap that you have a late shift though, but have a good day anyway.  Hows the running going


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi NVH - yes, we just have to grin and bear it don't we? At least you lot understand! I think comfort food is going to be on the menu for me tonight - I only want stodge when af is here!

PS Like the tips on cooking steak! I shall have to try that sometime,


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Cheesy-Cant see what you posted   love you babe

Karen-Well done on the jab..now just wait for the s/e to kick in  

Monkey-It will be your turn you never know you may concieve when your nice and relaxed in oz  

Tash-how is your a.f does it mean d/h will be getting lucky tonight  


Well have had some red roses and liliies del to work with a helium balloon ....ahhhhhh i suppose it means i will have to wax the old bikini line tonight


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Monkeylove - a large bowl of pasta...mmm maybe macaroni cheese would be lovely or bread bread and more bread!  

Cheesy - hey sweetie - how are you    is that meant to be a piccie of neve    Hows things?  Are you getting yourself
more organised now     I dunno questions questions  

Emma - af is carap, now nooky for me tonight


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh tash im sorry honey   hope it gets better very soon


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - you lucky thing getting flowers delivered to work.  Dh used to do that but I told him off for spending too much money as he really goes over the top, so maybe he's finally taken my advice    there's no pleasing me at the moment  
I rang Ali at fazeley to ask about the drugs and he gets them from the same place as the UK clinics.  Sending script off today... he also said that he rang the supplier of the pregnyl about shipping it with ice pack and he said that they do the same when delivering it to the clinics but as its a private script he has to tell everyone.  I've crossed it off already, so still sticking with WN for the pregnyl but it sounds all above board. 

Not sure whats going on with this af....hate wearing these damn pads! its starting to make me itch    do they do that to you


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hiya!

NVH- I had all my drug delivered from a drug copany and they always put an ice pack in with the pregnyl and the Gonal F and it was fine. It doesn't matter now anyway, but just thought I'd stick that in 

Cheesy- if that was  pic of your baby and we can't see it I'll be gutted 

Emma- what a lovely surprise from your man!! Lovely. I think you owe him now  

Speaking about love action did anyone watch that "sex inspectors " on 4 last night  poor cow!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - thanks for your input but i've already crossed it out      Oh well, will just have to buy it from WN now and   about the price.  

Emma - better sort out your wax cause i'm sure dh doesn't want any stranglers getting stuck in his teeth


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Didnt see that programme last night was it funny  

Tash-Never get itchy with them no   im going to get the pregnyl too as woking charge a £3.00 charge just for getting the goods from their pharmacy i think that is per item too


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - don't blame you, bloody £24 compare to £6.54 is a big difference     I was too quick with my pen this morning  

Pots - yeh the norm is to get it for WN but they are more exspensive there and thanks to haster, gonna get them from else where.  I'm saving about £100.00.
I loved my wedding day too    we are going to have a blessing on our 5th anniversary just so we can do it all again


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

hiya ladies

sorry tried to post a piccie and my brain has gone to mush, will try again  

Emma, thats lovely of hubby  

Got a call from Woking yesterday, how surreal was that    spoke to Ann, i remember her well, she did most of my appts  

aaahhh all this talk of love  

HAPPY VALENTINES LADIES    

Love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-That was nice Ann called you what did she say do they do that then when a baby is born  

Tash-Will i be invited then


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- 5 years blessing would be nice. I think I will wait til 10 though  We had a civil ceremony anyway so it would more than likely just be a party  

Emma- It was funny but it was also sad. This womans husband was really aggressive with the love and wanted it the way he wanted it and nothing else. He said to her that in terms of kissing she was a 4 out of ten  I'd never say that to my husband (he's very good) if you loe someone you don't say things like that. So anyway, then they got a therapist in who gave them tips and the woman tried really hard with her confidence and he was still just so horrible to her and rejected her. It seemed obvious to me that he just didn't fancy her anymore. 

By the way, totally changing the subject, we met monkey at that Sands place yesterday to do our business transaction  It was a really lovely place. Lovely atmosphere and service was nice. they had a little function room on the side that I thought would have been perfect for us to have a meal. Maybe next month. I thought if there was enough interest I could ring them up and see if we can get a reduction or a set menu or something.  Any thoughts on this?

Pots- then I think you should renew your vows so you can look and feel the way you want to 

cheesy- come on with the bloody photo  !!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

sorry  

Emma I have managed to send one photo JPEG to your hotmail acct, can you try and add it for me   


Emma, yeah Ann was asking the details for their stats, going to see them next month but they said Tuesday or Thursdays for obvious reasons  


love to all ladies
cheesyb
xx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Afternoon all and happy valentines day.  

We don't really celebrate valentines day but I'm going to cook a nice meal tonight anyway.  I've followed the crowd and gone for steak!  

Sho, best of luck for tomorrow and I hope you make a speedy recovery.

Karen, glad your first injection went well last night.

Haster, hope you got some answers at your appointment today.  

Hope you're feeling better now Ali.

Hi Pots, hope you're on the mend.

Good luck for your first jab today Bendy.

Lucky you Emma, they must have cost your DF a fortune.  He obviously loves you lots  

Hi Caro, hope you're feeling okay today.  Who stayed home for the tiler in the end?

I'm sure I'm missed a few people as I've been having trouble keeping up again.  Hi to all those that I haven't mentioned

9 replies since I've been typing this, better get back and read them all.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry been absent been really unwell with some bug, cant keep anything in or down even had the GP out monday night as couldnt leave the bathroom and doubled up in cramps, luckily baby all ok and starting to subside at the moment but still not able to eat anything.

Managed to get to midwife appt mainly form filling but nearly vommed all over when she took my blood poor woman, will catch up with the gossip and come back to you

kx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-I will have a go    

Kate-Hope you get better soon  

Beanie-Enjoy your steak


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-I cant do it either, when i save to my desktop it doesnt save   She is gorgeous   lovely head of hair too  

Anyone else can you try pm me your email address and i will email the pic to you


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- I remembered what it was that made my eyes water about this lap tomorrow. It ws having a catheter fitted into my bladder   Oooohh

I' will pm you in a mo reference email address.

KT- hope you feel better soon

Beanie- thanks hun


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - just email me the piccie, I can't take this suspense any longer.  Ofcourse you'll be invited    I'm saying 5 years but it all depends on finances and babies.. 

Kate - sorry that you're feeling so ill, that must be horrible...glad the little one is ok  

Hi beanie - enjoy your steak

Cheesy - ahhhh bet ann was really proud.  I love her  

Pots - We had a summer wedding and instead of a sit down, we went for a BBQ as they had lovely grounds and we didn't want to 
waste time on the sit down meal cause they go on forever.  We just wanted everyone to relax and enjoy themselves and they certainly
did do that.  Then we have a massive fire works display at the end    I've been married 2 1/2 years.

Sho - that place sounds lovely, but there will be quite a few people in their 2ww next month so not sure if many would make it.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Sho   ohhh cathertor i didnt have one of those  

Tash-Emailed sho and she is posting she is lovely ...Neve not Sho


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

thanks em and sho    can't wait.....

I don't remember having a catheter either but I rememebr them mentioning it.  I think they take it out before you wake up.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Hurry up


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

yeh sho hurry up


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

What is she doing   probably dribbling over the pic of Neve  

Got people in my office so wont be on much and leaving in an hour to go for acup then home to put the shanks in the dinner


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

sho hurry up and post the piccie


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

I just nipped out for lunch, rushed back and still no picture of little Neve.

Hurry up Sho, we all want to see


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks for your efforts ladies  

Sho, I have the pi&^& bag after every operation, laps and after labour. Did you have a manual drain and then the pi** bag   thats awful but not as bag as needing a pi** so much you cant walk  

xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Mimi Welcome to the mad house I hope your appointment went well yesterday.

Pots I too watch America's next top model isnt Monique a self centered drama queen what a b*tch I certainly couldnt live in a house with her.

Alisha Happy Birthday for yesterday sorry I missed it

Nibbles hope you are feeling a bit more perky today, dont worry too much remember you havent had so many drugs pumped through your body this time so wont be as sensitive it dosnt mean it hasnt worked though.

Heeeellllloooo you all your other lovelies, it all sounds like you have lovely meals planned as I mentioned I am playing darts tonight - as long as I can keep water down that is, plus all this lovely talk of fillet steak is making my mouth water but as I am only allowed it well cooked I dont like it at the moment as I normally have it rare!.

Have a good day and evening all

Kate x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

sorry I missed your birthday Alisha


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - When I get pregnant I won't be able to eat steak cause I like medium rare too   enjoy darts! 

Cheesy - we can wait to see little squashy neve  

Emma - enjoy acu and have a lovely night


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Crumbs Tash what will you eat then hunny?


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Oi Oi

I wanna see squishy Neve please Emma   your a spoilt girl getting flowers delievered huh  

Sho- good luck with your Op tom   

Tash- Sorry you wont be getting any   later! I wnat to come to your renewal of the vows do 

Ali- so sorry your poorly hun, wrap up snug as a bug 

Karen- glad you got on ok poppit, easy peasy isnt it?   sorry I havent had chance to reply to your pm!

Hi Pots, Monkey, Alisha, Wildcats,Kt, Oskira, Piglet and everyone

I need to catch up with my chores, cant cope with this full time work lark!


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey everyone

Cheesy - so nice to hear from you! How's life  

Emma - ooh lovely to get flowers delivered to the office! I got a card from DH this morning and he'd written so many nice things in it that I burst into tears when I read it at work    

KT - hope you feel better soon and glad bubs ok  

Hi to Beanie, Sho, Gill, NVH, Pots and everyone else  

I'm over my little pathetic spell, have decided to enjoy the rest of my 2ww and not obsess too much about things. What will be will be. The knee is still painful and it's given me a back ache cos I walk so crookedly! But it's steadily getting better so I guess I just have to be patient.

Having a fat day today, my belly is HUGE. Could it have something to do with the yummy M&S food I had for lunch - starter, main AND dessert  

No idea what I'm going to cook tonight, probably fillet steak or something. Tried to convince DH that I had to be at a yard meeting to meet the new stable manager but he was having none of it  
"it's Valentine's Daaaaaaay so you can't do that...." was his response


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Nibbles - sounds like your dh is the romantic one    I think you're doing the right thing about your 2ww! You worrying won't change the outcome after all, so why put yourself through the pain   

Gill - nice of you to join us .... we missed you on here and don't like you working full time either    ofcourse your can come to our blessing but lets hope there will be a christening before that  

Kate - god knows what I am going to eat...no carbs, sea food  or steak    Hmmm chicken chicken and chicken I guess


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Now I don't know how I have never mentioned this before but we have a super duper coffee machine in our restaurant downstairs
and cause one of our depts has hit target they're giving away free drinks...and i've just got a large decaf latte...why didn't I think
of this before    normally i bring my own decaf tea/green tea in    but as I have to drinnk milk now I can do the latte thing  
Starbucks and Costa - eat your heart out


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm doing it now, I'm sorry I didn't realise you needed me to do that, I thought Iw as just going to have a look  Its uploading hang on


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)




----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

dont it!!!!!  this is N'eve if anyone missed it   She's absolutely lovely cheesy, well done!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheesy - you must be so proud, she is beautiful  

Thanks sho


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I want one NOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

God what an idiot  I didn't think I was meant to post the pic on   I've been chatting and everything. Sorry Emma if you've missed it 

about meeting up, surely the 2WW won't put everyone off  We met before during Sarah's 2WW and someone elses. 2WW is the perfect time. We were going to meet during Myra's remember. Come on ladies, it would be great!! 

My profiterols are in the oven as we speak. they are looking ok, but not great


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey Pots  I haven't chatted to you for a while.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks Sho and ladies for your comments  

Must post the one soon of me in labour off my nut that Simon took, its hilarious  

Nibbles - hello   loadsa luck for 2ww honey    

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Theresa she is lovely you and simon must be absolutly thrilled


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

cheesy that's funny!! I don't do well with pain so no doubt I would be screaming the place down as well  I'll let you know one day hopefully   Would love to see that pic, pm it to me and I'll put it on


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - are you following your names sake and being miss bossy again     ask for you doing your own thing whilst we were all waiting patiently for the piccie    I dunno, some people    Whats the profs looking like  
And yep, see what everyone says to the meet  

Yo pots

Cheesy - give sho warning for the next pic as she'll only hog it to herself again


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Sho, whats your email address as for some reason i cant add anything via FF   although I will try


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeah they sat me on this birthing ball that I thought b4 was a good idea but it drove me bonkers, like sitting on a ball with a million tampax half hanging out and bouncing up and down on it   Think that photo was after gas and air and pethidine   just funny that the cardboard wee and poo bowl on my head that I was mucking around with actually was sufficiently used 30 mins later


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Pots I really love your ticker I hope you are lucky enough to be one of the ones that gets a natural BFP !!!

Cheesy I must see this photo now !!!!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Cheesy she is dinky little gem! you must be sooooooo chuffed, yeah show us the one of you looking glam with your poo bowl on ya head!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

cheesy I have pm'ed you


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheesy    I wanna see the pool bowl piccie now


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for all your get well wishes, i thought none of you loved me anymore 
Feeling a bit better, nose is really sore and drippy  
Cheesy...Neve is soooooo gorgeous, i am so jeolous, i so hope it is my turn soon , bet are u enjoying being a mum
Cant wait to see the Labour pic, need something to cheer me up 
Well i got a card this morning and a pair of earrings but nothing planned tonight as we are both skint, wish i was having a yummy dinner cooked for me, dh is not very romantic   
Lots of Valentine kisses    and love   to you all.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh Ali  what a crappy time you're having. runny nose is the worst. If its any consolation I had it coming on thick and fast the day I had to go and get my embryos and dribbled watery snot onto the receptions desk at Hammersmith   serves em right  

as for Valentines, maybe a nice takeaway and a bottle of fizz will be just as nice


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oi Ali - get back into bed NOW!!!!!!!!    What do you mean dh is not romantic...you got some ear rings lady


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

sho - pmsl....you and your snot


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

There is a story behind the earrings though.
DH bought me a watch for xmas which i didnt like so i took it back got a cheaper watch and then bought some earrings to make up the difference in price. When i got home DH says he would have the earrings as it was only a watch he bought me!! So today i got the earrings back, unworn though but not ROMANTIC


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Sho...thankfully i am not to snotty and hope the drippiness will subside soon. I must admit i havent dripped on anyone but if DH doesnt sort something out tonight i may have to hover over his dinner


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Ali Bless, I know how you feel not being well the start of this years seems to have all of ill at some point or another I hope you get better real soon, and glad you got the earrings back even if he was a cheeky begger about them in the first place!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Ali    my hubby aint either, I normally get a card at the last minute from the local garage


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Just about to upload a few more pics from Cheesy


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)




----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Nice one cheesy    i doubt I would have a smile on face during labour


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Cheesy I think the Gas and Air must of gone to your head hunny

N'eve looks tiny bless her she is lovely


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheesy - you seem to be having a great time    You won't have time for valentines now that you've got the little one anyway   At least you can cuddle up to neve instead    That delivery suite looks lovely (not)  

Ali - I can't believe you dh did that    snot all over him, I dare ya  

Pots - happy make over....have a lovely night with your friends


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Wow you girls can talk! 
Lovely pics from Cheesy 

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=84718.new#new


----------

